# TTC after a loss: buddy's now pregnant



## DaisyBee

Made up our pregnancy thread.... :thumbup:


----------



## futurephotos

Yay, I found it!
We'll have to make sure that Kate, Txmom2be, Hopeful, and everyone else finds it- I feel like I'm forgetting someone...


----------



## futurephotos

Ha, I had to go look :)
Mon-n-john & EMC too!
Maybe we should PM them?


----------



## kgriffin

Hey!! Thanks for creating this Daisy :) and thank you future for sending the link


----------



## hopeful23456

hey - how have everyone's u/s gone? 

kgriffin - i can't believe you are already 9 weeks! 

future- you are 1 week farther than me - I'm 5+1 (need to put a ticker on there)
my first u/s is on tuesday - i'm really nervous

hi daisy!


----------



## futurephotos

You're welcome Kate! We still need to track down the other ladies and let them know this is here :)

Hopeful- wow, you're u/s is before mine! I have it on Friday the 9th :) I'll be 7+3. I'm more excited than nervous. I'm really trying not to worry until I'm told something is wrong (if there is). Overall I think things are going ok this time around. 

Man am I starting to feel sick though - blah! No vomiting yet- just feeling queasy ALL day long. Mostly no appetite, but at the same time sort of hungry - which is weird. When I eat it makes me feel worse though. I hope weeks 7-12 go by quickly a month of not feeling good is going to be rough (but worth it).


----------



## hopeful23456

that's good to feel queasy! i'm feeling very airheaded/forgetful, tired - and SUPER hungry - i'm on prednisone and lovenox too though and the prednisone probably makes me more hungry as it's a steroid. i couldn't eat at all last week and now can eat tons. my u/s is early due to the early m/cs before and then they are going to do 1 u/s per week for awhile. i feel alot different this time though, like there's alot more going on in there than when i have been pregnant in the past.
i'm crampy too - and feel like my uterus is full ;)


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi girls!

First tri feels like a million years ago, and yet this pregnancy has gone really fast! I'm feeling the baby all the time now which is so fun! My hips are aching already though which I had a lot of that issue with Megan as well.

Kate- how have you been doing? Haven't heard much from you lately!

Future- sorry and yet yay for nausea. Iykwim?!

Hopeful- glad they are going to be so good and give you lots of ultrasounds! That should help peace of mind a lot!


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy & Hopeful-
I do know what you mean- I'm so happy that things are going well this time and since that means feeling sick I'm all for it. I would rather get that out of the way now so that maybe I'll feel better around Christmas. I'm supposed to go to my Uncle's 70th Birthday Party this Sat. and that will be a 4 hour trip... and it's at a pizza place- so I hope that I don't feel too terrible while I'm there. It's difficult to have so many things going on this time of year when all I want to do is lay on the couch!

I'm feeling crampy/full too. I keep forgetting my phone everywhere- that's strange for me. Hopeful, you've had more mc than me so that makes sense why they're watching everything so closely. I'm just glad that they are getting me in sooner than they otherwise would too. Most of the time the first u/s wouldn't be done until 12wks- I get mine at 7-1/2.


----------



## hopeful23456

Future- a 4 hour ride would be so hard! You going north or south? 

Daisy- do you live in the twin cities? 

Future- you are down by the Iowa border aren't you but in the lower middle of mn
? Thought I read while back when you and Aclobes were talking about where you lived...

I'm in Eden prairie and work in edina (I grew up in SE corner of mn right by IA and WI border)


----------



## DaisyBee

Future.... that is going to be one long day! Make sure you bring a bag or bucket for the carride - just in case your nausea gets worse! Being in the car for me is so hard at this point - not comfortable at all. But being in the car always made my nausea seem so ick during first tri - cranking up the ac fan helped or rolling down the window and sticking my head out like a dog. :rofl:

Hopeful -Im close to Rochester in Kasson. We lived in Rochester until a year ago. I grew up in Iowa though. DH works in the cities a lot & we have family that live up there. So small world!

I was very crampy in early pregnancy. I kept feeling like I was going to get af as the only time I cramp other than pregnancy is during actual bleeding. So besides the miscarriages as a reason to constantly check and be paranoid, I was constantly checking as I always felt like I should be bleeding as I was cramping. 

Megan's bday is tomorrow & we are having a party for her on sat. - so lots to do! House to clean, cake to bake & decorate, & lots of food to get ready!


----------



## hopeful23456

Daisy- Meghan is so cute! Happy b-Day to her. I grew up in spring grove 45 mins south of roch and my BFF lives outside of lewiston- we went to college at Winona state- such a small world!


----------



## DaisyBee

Ive put up ultrasound pics in my journal https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/718355-daisybees-pregnancy-journal-its-girl-11.html


----------



## futurephotos

Hopeful- I'm going North- to St. Cloud.
Yeah- I live in Blue Earth, MN- but am originally from Bloomington. My parents are still in the cities. So I'm going to drive up and meet them- then carpool from there.


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy, Yeah- I probably should have a bucket!! My Dad's driving is kinda scary lol.
My SIL lives in Rochester! Have fun with Megan's party :) try not to work too hard today!


----------



## futurephotos

I think it's really cool that all of us are in MN :) maybe sometime once our new lo's are born we should arrange an outing and meet each other somewhere that we could all drive about the same distance to get to.


----------



## hopeful23456

Yeah future that would be fun


----------



## futurephotos

Could this day go by any slower? I shouldn't ask... because it probably could. I've got 2 more hours at the studio and am pretty bored- I can only take so many hours of sorting through wedding group formals. Then I'm shooting 2 basketball games for the paper tonight. I'd really like to go to bed NOW.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hello ladies! Sorry I am so late in arriving, I just read my private messages lol. How is everyone else doing? I am 16 weeks along today!


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Mon!
Good to hear from you again :) congrats on 16 weeks! How have things been going for you?


----------



## heavyheart

Hi ladies, sorry also late in poping in i had a fall and really hurt my tummy, was so scared but thankfully no harm was done to baby i just have a big bruise. I had an early scan this morning they said everything looks perfect :happydance: soooo happy and relieved now i can start to relax a bit for xmas. My next scan is 5th of jan so not too long to wait.

Mon_n_john so nice to see your doing well, your scan pis is just beautiful!!!

Hope everyone else is keeping well to :flower:

Daisybee hope your daughter had a lovely birthday xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Mon- did I read you r having a girl or was that just a prediction for now? 
Congrats! 

Glad you are ok after the fall Heavyheart! That would be scary.

I had u/s and it's twins with heartbeats! 104 bpm on each and each measuring 5+6 , I'm 6 wks today. So it was amazing- I'm so happy.


----------



## futurephotos

HeavyHeart- glad that everything is ok!

Hopeful- That's great news!!

I'm at 7 wks today :) I'm really looking forward to my u/s this Friday!!

I'm still feeling icky- makes it hard to want to be at work.


----------



## DaisyBee

Mon- nice to see you!

Heavy heart- how scary... Hope you and baby are doing fine. :hugs:

Hopeful :happydance: how exciting!! For heartbeat stage and twins as well!! Double exciting! I am so happy for you! Must be such a relief for you to see heartbeats after all you have been through.

Future- only a few more days to wait! Sorry you are feeling icky though. It's no fun! But so worth the reason!


----------



## hopeful23456

thanks girls! hey - are you eating deli meats? I just ate 1/2 potbelly ham sandwich and reheated other 1/2 in microwave a couple hours later and now am nervous. i'm guessing it's no big deal but are you eating deli meats? 
isn't that sun outside misleading in MN? It's 18 degrees out


----------



## DaisyBee

You have sun? We haven't seen the sun all day... It's been lightly snowing most of the day! Funny how it's so different an hour away!

I am eating deli meat as long as it's been heated to steaming first. So I have places heat it, and at home I stick the meat in the microwave for 30 seconds.

But not everyone follows that rule... And they are fine... So not sure how big of worry it really is.


----------



## hopeful23456

good - thanks for that - I microwaved for 40 secs

yeah - I was driving to my u/s and it's only 5 minutes up the road to the north, I went from clouds to SUN on the drive - it was like a miracle. we had flurries before that. it's all clear now.


----------



## DaisyBee

. Must be a sign!


----------



## futurephotos

It's bright and sunny here! Too cold to be out for long though- brr!

Lol- I probably would eat deli meat... if I was eating...

j/k I do eat, but most things aren't that appealing right now. I had a pear cup for breakfast. I ate a bowl of cereal for lunch, and that's all for today so far. I am getting hungry again- too bad that there isn't anything I'm craving. When do the aversions stop and cravings start??


----------



## DaisyBee

I had horrible aversions with Megan... And all smells made me sick which didnt help. The smell when I opened the fridge or the empty garbage can. Smell of bananas, ketchup, etc. I had some days with her during first tri the only thing I ate for breakfast was plain lays potato chips... Which I normally NEVER eat. The only thing I wanted during both first tris was carbs. I'm amazed your eating fruit! Fruits and veggies turned my stomach! My vomiting for both stopped by 10 weeks and most icky feelings were gone by 12 weeks. My worst weeks were 7/8. I did have cravings for carb stuff during first tri... I would all of a sudden just have to eat it... If I heard someone talk about a certain food... It sounded soooooooo good and I wanted it so bad, half the time if i decided to act on that it didn't taste good once I ate it. Lol 2nd tri with Megan til the end I craved tomatoes. Fresh on salads, tomato soup, sauce w noodles. I couldn't get enough. Also craved a lot of cereal with milk later on and milk in general. This time I haven't noticed any big cravings. Chocolate... And Arby's roast beef? Lol it's not like my tomato craving with Megan though.


----------



## kgriffin

im so sorry ladies im terrible! I forgot about this thread for a few days, so i had some catching up to do.

i apologize, im 10 weeks now, probably still measuring a week behind, but i have my next doc's appointment on monday, but no date for an ultrasound yet. hoping to get another one soon, i have started to announce this pregnancy already :S


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi Kate! Yay for 10 weeks! How have you been feeling? Any symptoms?

My worst symptoms now are heartburn, and my hips and whole pelvic area hurting, sciatica sometimes. 

I was telling people At toddler class today about my lack of pregnancy journal this time ( with Megan I kept a journal in a notebook... It was full of things I was feeling and thinking. What happened when kind of thing) and they couldn't believe I was so far pregnant- that I don't look pregnant. So thinking to those who don't know me I just look fat I guess... As my belly is past my huge boobs. :dohh: lovely!


----------



## kgriffin

daisy im sure you dont look fat! im just tired and i have sore breasts, and the tiniest bump there ever was hah, its exciting! had a scan at 8+1, but i was measuring 7+1. i go to the doctors on monday, i guess im still a bit nervous, but i havent had any spotting so i hope that means all is well in babyland!


----------



## DaisyBee

:hugs: I'm sure all is fine! It's hard not to be nervous for all of us I think.... No matter what the tests show or the dr says etc. I was very tired in first tri. I think I napped every chance I got. I got more energy by 2nd tri... But still have more tiredness then before pregnancy.

Im going to try to get dh to take some pics... So I can see what I look like. Lol


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy-
I've been eating pasta a lot with red sauce- so I guess I like carbs and tomatoes too :)
Last night I had Schwan's oriental wingz, krunchie wedges, and green beans. For the whole day I'd only taken in about 900 calories- I never thought I'd be eating so little. I used to eat around 2300 calories per day before I started watching what I was consuming. I had just started to loose weight prior to finding out I was pg- and it is still coming off. In some ways I'm looking forward to seeing the scale go back up again- but it is the lowest I've ever been (since high school). 

Kate- I was wondering where you were hiding. My boobs are sore too.


----------



## kgriffin

yes daisy take pictures'~~

future - i seem to be hungry more, but eating less, strange.


----------



## DaisyBee

I was hungry more often in first tri... But couldn't eat as much. One of the only things that helped my nausea was having food in my stomach. So I ate quite often. I didn't really gain any weight in first tri... But think that I've put on way too much the past month. My next appt is next Monday the 12th and am scared to see the scale! Between Halloween candy from megans trickortreating, bday parties, and my sudden feeling like cooking comfort foods I'm sure I've put on quite a bit. I was hoping not to put on much til Xmas... As I'm sure I'll eat too much then too!

Future... There is plenty of time to put on weight.... I wouldn't worry about that! It seems to come out of nowhere the further you get.


----------



## kgriffin

im not looking forward to the weight gain lol., daisy, do you mind if i ask how much weight you put on with megan? im hoping to only gain 25 but my husband says there is no way. the doctor hasn't even weighed me yet, is that strange? i also see the doc again on the 12th. i hope she gives me another ultrasound req, im anxious


----------



## DaisyBee

I gained 32lbs... But that was more then they wanted me to gain since i am overweight. Since i was induced I swelled up like a balloon the week after delivery ( water.... My feet were huge! ) so didn't weigh myself til the swelling went down. I was down 22 lbs I think. And lost 10 lbs within the next few months. I then lost more weight.... Which started coming back on bit by bit... After each miscarriage. 

I'm not as worried about it this time... As I know I can get it off... But still would prefer to gain more later vs now.

I get weighed at every visit.... Pregnancy related or not. Standard at my hospital... Maybe yours doesn't weigh as often?


----------



## kgriffin

thanks daisy, i agree that i would rather gain it later than so early on, but im only 10 weeks, my pre pregnancy weight is 155, but im only 5"2 so i dont carry the extra weight well, i hope i can lose the weight, and more, but who knows, im jsut blessed to be pregnant really


----------



## DaisyBee

I feel the same... Who cares about weight... When you get to be pregnant and have a baby! Way more important! I wish I had started at my weight before my miscarriages vs after... But then again wish I never had the miscarriages either. Can't have everything can I?


----------



## futurephotos

I had my u/s today! It was amazing :) loud and clear heartbeat and really clear pictures! Everything is measuring exactly as it should!


----------



## hopeful23456

awesome future! congrats!!!!! 

I can't wait to gain weight BUT i'm nervous about stretch marks. But with all i've been through, I could care less if i turn green and get scales and horns, as long as I get healthy babies.


----------



## kgriffin

haha hopeful thats so true!

glad to hear future, how amazing


----------



## kgriffin

had my appt today, they changed my due date to july 10!! What the hell!
this puts me at 10 weeks, they used a doppler but couldnt find a heart beat, and i dont have a scan until 20 weeks, ugh, im pretty upset, the doc said not to panic, but its pretty hard. they are sending us to a geneticyst (sp?) due to my dh's past with having a stillborn at 9 months, they want to ask him questions and look into his DNA, hopefully all goes well.
anyways, im kind of nervous, i called the doc back and requested a scan for a sooner date, but i havent heard back, hopefully i will


----------



## futurephotos

Kate-
I think sometimes finding the HB with doppler can be tricky. A u/s should tell you more. I hope that they'll be able to do one sooner for you. 10 more weeks would be a long time to wait. Keep us posted! I'll keep you an Lo in my prayers.


----------



## DaisyBee

Kate... Im sorry about not finding a heartbeat. My dr couldn't find one at around 12 weeks... So then she went and got a portable scan machine to ease my mind. Too bad they didn't do that for you. Makes you nervous I know but it is early for even the dr to find at that stage. Have you thought about buying a doppler for home? I bought one... First found the heartbeat at 11 weeks but it took a long time to find... Way more time than the dr spends. Now it's easier to find... And the dr or I it takes about 2 seconds to find. 
We saw a genetic councilor with our baby's brain cysts. So now I've learned a bit more about that area. Something I hadn't really thought about before ttc. Hopefully all is well. Did they do tests on the baby? Do they know for sure it was genitic vs placenta issues or something.

:hugs: big hugs for you. Sounds like your going through a lot right now. Its hard not to panic and think the worst I think after what we've been through... But try to have faith!

I had a dr appt today. Blood pressure still is looking good. I asked about delayed cord clamping and if it would be possible to not wear the hospital gown. The dr was like... And just be naked? Lol ummm no.. Like pajama or something and he was like well pants wont work. Ha! No kidding!? I was so uncomfortable in the hospital gown I remember... And it would just drape all wrong as they have you tie it in the back... But wanted monitors on my bump... Also I was on the birthing ball with my butt towards the door when some random nurse comes in saying a tech for the iv monitor company was there to do some reading on it or something..... She looked at my butt... And was like.. Um Ill have him come back later. :dohh: . I felt ackward. Anyway the dr seemed annoyed with my questions - even though I felt they were relevant as today was when I was handing in my birth plan. They gave me a sheet to fill out and bring back. Well this has to do with my birth plan right? I didnt get the info I wanted on the cord clamping, he wrote it on my birth plan but didn't really want to discuss it. Nice!


----------



## kgriffin

Ugh, sorry to hear daisy, doctors sometimes are not the best eh?

my doc called back and said no about giving me an ultrasound earlier than 20 weeks, but you both seem to have eased my mind, so thank you.

i happen to do scheduling for some medical imaging departments are local hosptials, so i think i will ask my ultrasound supervisor if she could help me out and give me a free ultrasound as i am a little panicked, worth a shot right


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy- that's sad that the Dr. isn't taking your questions very seriously. lol- sorry the part about your butt made me laugh :) I totally understand why you'd want to wear your own night gown and don't see why the wouldn't let you. I'd like to find out what they decide on the cord clamping too- seems like an interesting idea. 

Kate- too bad the Dr. said no to another u/s- but sometimes when you know the right people... good luck!

I'm a raspberry now! yay!


----------



## kgriffin

yay for raspberry!! So great future, what a mile stone for you!

my Ultrasound friend is not working today so tomorrow im going to send her an email, i would be nice for some peace of mind though. 

It's DH's christmas party on saturday and dh told everyone already so i hope the congratulations we will receive will be warranted. I am trying to stay positive, but damn, it can be hard.


----------



## hopeful23456

hi kate - i am sure you are fine! does that mean you got bfp in mexico? 

future- happy for raspberry status!

daisy - that is funny but would suck to be in - i've never heard of a birthing ball..


----------



## DaisyBee

The receptionist stuck me with this same dr next visit... In 4 weeks. But visit after that I'm going to request one of the others. I hadnt seen this dr this whole pregnancy..he was who I saw for the miscarriages and a lot of megans early pregnancy. I'm going to ask another dr about the cord clamping and more about what I can wear in labor. I also had asked this dr about a maternity belt ( dh's cousin suggested it) and the dr was weird with that question too. I'm having lots of pelvic pain - feel like I fell on my tailbone if I sit wrong on it... And feel like I've been kicked up front with a steel toe boot. It hurts! I had it with Megan as well... They say my hips must separate more than most women's and nothing much I can do except stronger painkillers. Which being pregnant I'm not ok with. Dr also mentioned putting me on bp meds if my bp starts to climb. Well it still looks good. So why talk about it already?!? I wasn't on meds with megans so why the change with this one? I asked him and didn't get a good answer.

Hopeful- birthing ball is basically an exercise ball can be used as a tool either later pregnancy or during labor. My hospital provides them for during labor. We went to childbirth classes at our hospital and got to try them out beforehand. Being induced with Megan I was stuck in my room.., couldn't walk, but they let me be beside the bed on the ball or resting against the bed raised way up. They wanted the monitor on my belly so even with pulling the iv along they wouldn't let me go anywhere. 

Kate... Think it's hard to be naive about pregnancy after what we've been through. BUT..... Right now you are pregnant. Try to enjoy the pregnancy vs. Only worry, as it will be over And done with and you don't want to regret anything. I totally understand though.... It's harder to be positive and assume the best.

Future :dance:

Hopeful... Have you wrapped your head around it yet? Twins! Happy 7 weeks!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Daisy - 7 wks hasn't sink in yet or twins, completely. It's so early but much farther than I've gotten in the past. I think i feel like a normal preg woman too. 
I sure have a lot to learn with giving birth! Sorry you are in so much pain, that would be hard, esp when you have Meghan too.


----------



## kgriffin

i have a lot too learn too hopeful! And yes, I got my bfp the day i got home from Mexico, vacatino baby I suppose. I can't believe you are having twins, thats insanity, and yet so much excitement!

I will be having a FREE ultrasound either tomorrow and thursday, phew, what a relief, here's to hoping everything is good.

Daisy - dr's suck. hope you are feeling better soon, without having to take pain killers! Thank you for the support


----------



## DaisyBee

Yay for the ultrasound!!!! I'm so happy for you! Must be so relieved. It is a long time to wait until 20 weeks when you've been worried. :hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

i do feel better, hopefully all is well in babyland! what would i do without you all?


----------



## futurephotos

I decided to take the day off today and go get a massage :) I'm excited to do nothing but lay around and relax all day!


----------



## kgriffin

had a scan today with my coworker who is a tech, baby is doing WONDERFULLY


----------



## DaisyBee

:hugs: Im so happy for you Kate!!! Now you can feel like you can breathe a bit?!


----------



## kgriffin

yes daisy - i feel like im going to sleep amazingly tonight!!!!!!!!!!!! wooooooooooooo


----------



## futurephotos

That's great Kate!


----------



## kgriffin

hopeful - how arethose twins doing!!

nice avator future!


----------



## DaisyBee

Agree.. Love the avatar future!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi girls- love the avatar too future! 
And so happy for your good scan Kate!

I was lurking yesterday but felt icky, not puking but just icky and I couldn't work. Feel better today though.

My uterus feels big, lol . I have an u/ s tomorrow and pray it goes well. 

How you feeling daisy?


----------



## DaisyBee

Good luck on your ultrasound tomorrow, hopeful!

I'm feeling pretty good overall. Heartburn, pelvic pain, and lots of round ligament pain as I think my bump is growing lots this week. My belly button hurts a lot as well the past few days. I remember it being tender with Megan... But this is more of a shooting nerve pain right inside my belly button. But baby is moving lots! I don't think I will ever get used to the feeling. The other night we could see by belly move when baby was moving around! My uterus is way up past my belly button, like 1/2 way to my bb's. Don't remember it being this high up so soon with Megan but dr said I'm measuring 24 weeks when he got his tape measure out.

I can't believe none of you are as sick as I was!!! So unfair! Lol 

So I'm pretty sure I know the answer... But any preferences in the group for boys or girls?


----------



## futurephotos

Hi girls! Thanks- I love my first pic of little bean too :) I'm surprised that at 7wks I was able to see the facial features a little bit. I'm really looking forward to whenever I get to have my next one because by then beany will look much more baby-like!

I'm really hoping for a girl, DH is hoping for a boy. Either way we'll be happy as long as it is healthy. I think they say that girls make you sicker though? I haven't had any vomiting either- just feeling queasy at times.


----------



## hopeful23456

https://pregnancy.familyeducation.com/first-trimester/7-weeks-2-days.html?detoured=1

I couldnt believe they look like they do at 7+2. .


----------



## kgriffin

im happy either way, dh thinks its a boy and i think its a girl, we are just hoping for a healthy baby like everyone else :)

Scans are soo nerve wracking but so unreal at the same time.


----------



## futurephotos

I had my first OB appt today. Lots of paperwork! My next u/s wont be until I'm 20 weeks- so that will be a long time to wait!


----------



## hopeful23456

hi girls! scan today went great, they are measuring right on track. so happy!

future- i have my first appt like that on Dec 28 but it's with my RE as she's also obgyn/high risk/multiple specialist and did my septum removal surgery. i hit the jackpot with her as i'm with her throughout, so lucky...did you have to determine if you want the extra scans and stuff to check for anything extra they don't routinely check for?

they went over the tests they do at diff stages at my appt too and were going to do the routine pap but i am waiting a month as nervous about my cervix getting irritated. i just had a pap last may so i think i'll be fine ;)


----------



## kgriffin

wow great news to both of you :)

it will be a long wait future, mine is at 20 weeks too, so we can be impatient together!


----------



## DaisyBee

Glad your appts went well! My pap made me spot FYI... And I had a bit of light brown spotting after a few bms the 2 weeks following my pap. They said it was related. It was really hard not to freak out even though they said everything was fine. 

I'll write more later... Megan wasn't to play a game


----------



## kgriffin

daisy i cant believe you are due in April, that seems so soon!

do you guys have any ideas for a nursery? Daisy, what does Megan's look like?


----------



## DaisyBee

I know! 112 days to go... And I was induced 21 days early with megan. Sooo.. If that happens again I've got less than 100 days left. 

I'm so different during this pregnancy. We've only barely started thinking of names. We had megans picked out by 20 weeks. I haven't started thinking of most things( shopping, clothes, etc). We live in a split level and have 2 bedrooms up and 2 down. Right now Megan is on the same floor as us. She seems so young to move her downstairs by herself. So... We aren't doing a nursery for the baby yet. Figure baby will sleep in our room for at least a few months. ( Megan did for 10-11 weeks in her bassinet before we moved her to her room, and we only moved her so soon because she was such a light sleeper ( still is) and would wake whenever we would even roll over in bed.) we are hoping this baby can stay in with us a bit longer. And by then we should be able to figure out if the 2 girls can share ( if Megan can sleep ok since she is not a good sleeper and wakes at anything). 
We moved house last Xmas. Megans room until then we painted light pink, and she has a dark brown ( espresso) crib and dresser, and we had pink and brown accessories. Her room now we just have colored polkadots and winnie the pooh sticker type things from target as we didn't want to paint or do any real decorating til we knew whose room it was going to be. It's been a year....and still dont know...

I miscarried a year ago today.... A year ago tomorrow is when we moved house. And yet today is v day.... 24 weeks. Been an emotional day for me.


----------



## futurephotos

They told me about all those tests and said I need to have a decision by next time (at 12 wks) - I could have told them right on the spot though that I'd be refusing them. I don't believe in the extra worry for something we can't do anything about anyways. I'll deal with whatever I've been given.

I had my pap last year around this same time and was expecting that it was going to be done this time- but Dr. wanted to wait till next appt for it instead, so that's fine.


----------



## futurephotos

Kate- you've already got almost a month on me though- so the wait wont feel as long for you (hopefully). :)

Daisy- that's tough because I'd want to keep everyone on the same level too while they're that young. Good idea about not decorating more permanently until you know for sure what you want to do with the room.


----------



## kgriffin

daisy - sorry to hear you are having such an emotional day, but v day is pretty huge news so congrats on that, stay positive. i wish i had some advice on the floor thing, i have no idea.

future - i can understand why you arent interested in all this other testing.

our news is that we have to see a genetic counsellor jan 3rd due to my dh's stillborn a few years back. i had to have him email his ex (who now has a healthy baby) to get some medical records, hopefuly she is cooperative, i think she will be, but you never k now. i know its very emotional for him, and im sure her too once she sees the email, the counsellor seems to think dh could carry some abnormal gene, its pretty scary to be honest, the stillbirth occured at 39+6, i cant even imagine making it that far :( i hope she sends everything and we can have some resolution


----------



## DaisyBee

Kate... Hopefully all is fine. :hugs: It is scary but chances are that everything will be fine. I still worry about the cysts on my babies brain.... And think about the fact that I don't know 100% that she doesn't have a chromosome abnormality. I thought worrying about miscarriage was stressful.. Think this worry is almost worse. Part of me really wonders if we did the right thing deciding not to do amnio.... But I think I'm the only one worrying about it. Dh isn't at all. He wasn't thinking about the miscarriage a year ago either... Think it's different for him. It's easier for him to not think about it.... Where as I can't imagine not thinking about it. I don't constantly think of it... But certain times I think of it...

I agree about the testing and extra worry. It's why we chose not to do any of the earlier testing. It didn't even really enter my mind until we got our news about the cysts at our 18 week scan. Then I wondered if I should have gotten some testing. But like our decision about the amnio... Would we do anything with any info? No.... So not worth the risk just for my peace of mind.


----------



## DaisyBee

Happy 12 weeks Kate! Is your ticker the new date they gave you or the old one? 

Seeing baby moving from the outside now! :happydance: ( we would see a few before... But now it's quite a lot)


----------



## kgriffin

amazing daisy! my ticker is my old dates, im 11+4 though, so not too far off.

thank you ladies for all of your support.

His ex was extremely gracious, she said that the autopsy results showed her placenta broke, which i suppose she was referring to placenta abruption, and that her blood was not a match with the babies blood, and that is why the baby died, they classified this as a maternal to fetal bleed. She said it had nothing to do with the baby. 

I suppose that is the best to come of a terrible situation. She was so generous to say that if we have a boy she would be happy to pass onto us the babies things if we have a boy. Sometimes people can really surprise you, and I have much more respect for her now than I have ever had.


----------



## hopeful23456

kate - what wasn't a match with the blood? was the mother Rh negative?


----------



## kgriffin

all i know so far is that his ex's blood did not match the babies blood


----------



## DaisyBee

It sounds like that's what it was.... 

I'm glad she is being so cooperative! That will help a lot. And relief for you im sure knowing it was not a chromosome issue.


----------



## kgriffin

im not certain what Rh negative means, anyone have a second to explain


----------



## hopeful23456

It has to do with your blood type, most people are rh pos but if the mom is rh neg, then she needs to get shots at certain wks in the pregnancy as a mom being rh neg can cause risks to be baby


----------



## kgriffin

when do they test for that? i suppose its important to get tested!


----------



## DaisyBee

Here it's part of the early blood work they do at your first appt. They didn't do it for me this time as they already know what mine is from last time. I always thought it was a standard but maybe some places it's not. It's the only thing I've heard of though that sounds like what happened to that baby.


----------



## hopeful23456

You should be able to call and ask the dr office to check your records for your blood type.


----------



## DaisyBee

How are you doing hopeful?


----------



## hopeful23456

hi daisy - i'm doing good, just nervous every day for no reason really. i got a gross lovenox bruise last night, first out of 30 shots (other bruises were tiny). 
how are you? 
does everyone know their blood type? i'm B positive, which is so funny as easy to remember 
kate- you should call for yours! just a good thing to know


----------



## DaisyBee

I was nervous during first tri.... It slowly went away.... But it was still there. I think it's still there. I don't think we take our pregnancies for granted. :hugs: One day at a time!

I'm good... Busy with Xmas stuff. I think the baby had a growth spurt last week as I feel ( and dh says look) bigger. 

I was told my blood type... But I forget. 

What does the lovenox do?


Hope everyone is having a good day! Future... How is your ms?


----------



## futurephotos

Blah! This week is the sickest I've felt yet. I'm still not barfing, but just hate feeling like I'm going to the whole day. If I can get people in to pick up orders this morning I think that I'll go home and lay down for the afternoon. 

I made an update to my pg journal- it's kinda funny (but kinda not) 
I feel like an alter-persona is taking over my body.


----------



## hopeful23456

I am on lovenox (blood thinner shots) and prednisone (steroid pill for 1st tri) as they don't know why I had so many early mcs. It's just what they do and seems to be working as there could have been tiny blood clots getting in the way of development and/or my immune system could have been attacking the embryos (steroids suppress the immune system)
My rpl tests were all pretty normal. Some borderline though in which the treatment is lov/ pred. It's scary to do the shots but I gotta do what I gotta do. Will probably do them throughout the pregnancy.
They sting. By stops hurting within a few minutes

Future- I am exhausted too, just want to lay in bed and not work


----------



## DaisyBee

Dh's cousin had to do those shots during her pregnancy ( pretty sure it was the same one... The blood thinning one). We aren't close though so I never felt comfortable asking her about them. I do know she hated them though. 

I'm still on my baby aspirin per dr.... They were thinking besides miscarriages it might be useful as my placenta was small with Megan. 

My energy is better than 1st tri... But still not as much energy as before pregnancy. Megan isn't a good sleeper though and that makes it worse.... Seems like its always something... Molars, right now a cold and a molar :dohh:


----------



## futurephotos

hopeful- it's true, I'd do anything for my baby too- but it sucks that you have to go through those shots- not fun at all! 

I'm so happy to be at 9 weeks - the nervousness is going away for me a little bit. Now instead of it always being on my mind it is on the back-burner. Now when I do think about it- I'm worried about a 2nd trimester loss still, but don't dwell too much on that- I think I feel deep down that everything will go ok with this pregnancy BUT... I am mostly scared of having the birth and having complications during or after that would cause my child not to live very long. I think it would be the worst thing to go full term and deliver and then loose it. I don't dwell on this too much, but it's still there on the days when I worry.


----------



## kgriffin

wow i missed a lot! I am O positive


----------



## futurephotos

Looks like no new news on here the last couple of days. How's it going for everyone? Ready for Christmas? I still haven't wrapped presents- but at least I have them all purchased and ready.


----------



## hopeful23456

hi future! i had another awesome scan today, i'm 8+2 and baby a measuring 8+2 and 170 bpm, baby b measuring 8+1 and 164 bpm. i'm so happy and amazed with every good scan. they even scheduled my NT scan for Jan 16th.


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Hopeful,

That's great! I wish I had more scans- kinda jealous! They will only do 3 through my pg. I had my first early at 7 wks... the next one wont be until 20! It seems like so long from now. My next OB appointment is Jan 13th- I get a pap, oh joy :) Sorry, what is a NT scan?


----------



## hopeful23456

An NT scan looks for some heart defects, downs, and a few other things. Its done between wks 11-13. I've heard of a lot of girls having it done but maybe because we are high risk with several mcs in the past. Older girls have them typically too. They are optional but I choose to have it. Insurance covers it
All the scans are so nice to have and thank god I have good insurance and met the deductible months ago so I pay zero. 

Daisy- did you get one done?


----------



## DaisyBee

I didn't have a nt scan.. But if I had to do it over I would have done one. Even for just an extra scan! My hospital doesn't do them but refers to mayo for them, and I felt like it would just be too much work. Ha! But after going there for my level 2 scan, realized I should have done it. Future... You might want to do one? I think my insurance would have covered it too. But my insurance covers about all of prenatal 100%, my deductible doesn't matter until labor and delivery. Then it's 2000 each! Then 80/20. And we pay so much each month for this family coverage.(like 800ish!) It's crazy. Our payments seem to go up every year and deductible went to that a few years ago. anyway.. Rant over!
Future... When is your 3rd scan? Most places have 20 week as the last scan before birth. I had growth scans with Megan at 32+6 And 36+6 and fluid check ultrasounds once a week... Think it was 4 or 5 of those at the end. Not sure if I will have those again or not... Depends on if my bp plays nice or not. Otherwise I would be all done with scans. 

Baby has had a quiet few days.... Still feeling her just not tons and no huge movements that we can see on the outside.


Yay on the great ultrasound hopeful! Heartbeats sound similar to mine around that time!


----------



## futurephotos

I don't know if I'd have the NT scan- probably not. The 3rd one (if I remember correctly) what she said is at like 35 weeks- to check and see if the head is down.


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies
i didnt have a NT scan either, my tests were just done through blood tests, i dont have a scan until feb 21(gender scan)
so glad to hear you guys are doing well, have an amazing holiday everyone!


----------



## DaisyBee

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## futurephotos

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## kgriffin

Merry Christmas, i hope you are all around your families! Dh and i are bypassing christmas this year, saving it all up for next year when we move home and are around our extended families that we miss so much.

Enjoy ladies :)


----------



## futurephotos

It's about a quarter to 5 and I'm all set to go to our gathering for this evening! Hubby had to help with the early mass - so just waiting for him to get back, then we'll still have to leave early-ish because I sing at the 10:00 mass and need to be there by 9. 

We're still undecided if anything will be said to extended family members tonight... because we are telling his parents and sibs tomorrow and want it to still be a surprise for them. I guess we'll see how it goes.

On a side note: I think that last night I was able to feel the top of my uterus poking up just a little bit above my pubic bone for the first time! I had DH check it out too and he also thinks that it is what it is- we've never felt anything firm in that area before :)


----------



## kgriffin

i have that too future, it started around 9 weeks :)


----------



## futurephotos

Well, now DH's parents and sibs know and of course they are super happy :) MIL (Grandma!) said she had a feeling that we were. It was cute she actually had a gift ready for baby "just in case" she was right, lol. We didn't tell the extended fam yet. There just didn't seem to be a good way to tell them before the immediate family knew. So we'll still be working on spreading the word to everyone for a while.


----------



## kgriffin

so happy for you future, it feels great to share the news :)


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies just thought id pop in and see how you are all getting on :flower:

All doing good from what ive read :thumbup: hope you all had a wonderful xmas :hugs::hugs: i had a lovely one shared with all the closest family which was perfect. Ive had a lazy day today with my girls for the first time in sooooo long which is just lovely, 3.30 in the afternoon and we'r still not dressed :blush: no point now lol.

I have my nt scan next week, i currently have said no to them measuring the fluid that tells you if your high risk or not to having a baby with downs and/or other problems. i know it wouldnt make a difference to us wanting/loving this baby but i recently iam doubting the decision and think its maybe best to have it done so that if there were to be anything we can be prepared for it as much as possible surely that would be best for baby for us and for our 2 children we have but these tests are not greatly reliable on their results so iam feeling torn :wacko: xxx


----------



## kgriffin

hey heavyheart - i didn't even know you were pg, congrats and wow 11 weeks, where the hell have i been. glad to hear you had a nice christmas


----------



## DaisyBee

Hope everyone had a good Xmas. We just got home late this afternoon. And not enough energy to get everything cleaned up and put away. Lol


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Heavyheart,
Good luck with the NT scan.

I'm feeling pretty drained from the weekend still too. We had a gathering Sat, Sun, & Mon- and I have a girls night tonight with my friends. I feel like it is really lazy of me, but I think I may close this afternoon so I don't have to sit at the studio and bring my work home on my laptop instead so I can be comfy and watch Tv while I do it.


----------



## kgriffin

i think thats a good idea photog, ake some time to relax!!


----------



## futurephotos

Today I'm feeling even more ucky than yesterday- I decided to not go in today either. I'm laying on my couch watching movies all day long and I also already called in for my evening job to let them know I won't be in tonight either. I really hope I feel better tomorrow so I can get some more work done. In the meantime being horizontal definetly helps! Now I need to figure out what i can eat that won't make me feel worse.


----------



## DaisyBee

No fun future! Hopefully it's short lived! Have you tried the sea bands? They did nothing for me,,, but heard others like them. Might be worth a try? Nothing really helped mine. It was worst when I was tired though... Although some days I would have a full nights sleep and it was still horrible. Sometimes keeping something in my system seemed to help... Carbs mostly. But really think we just have to suffer through it.

Taking Megan to the dr today. It's been a long week. She's not been eating at all and it's so weird. But today she did eat a bit... So maybe whatever is going on is getting better? I hope so!

99 days left for me! It is flying by! And I am not ready at all!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Daisy- you are so close! 

Future- I feel the same, want to lay down constantly, I have sea bands but couldnt take wearing them as they should be tight and I hate tight around my wrists. I have t puked though, just tired and dizzy. 

Heavy heart- I feel the same about the nt scan but my re said that from the internal scans , they can pretty much see if things are off and she said after a good nt scan you will be that much more at ease with everything which made me feel much better. 


How are you Kate?


----------



## kgriffin

hey everyone,

daisy - is megan eating better today?

i have my geneticist appointment on tuesday and i have the autopsy report so we will see, im a bit nervous, but feeling positive


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan is eating! It's like nothing was wrong! :dohh: it's so odd! She couldn't eat for a whole week... And then all of a sudden she could! I know she wanted to eat as would try but then just scrape it off her tongue. And her tummy was growling. Poor girl! Dr couldn't find anything wrong with her of course! Her eating started before nap yesterday, and after nap on the way to the dr she ate a cereal bar, raisins, and mini cookies... Like nothing was wrong! I'm glad she is doing better... It was worrying me. And she is skinny for her height. 85% height and 30% weight. She coudnt afford to lose anything as there is no fat on her!

Kate... After what youve told us about dh's baby I'm sure the appt will be fine! :hugs:


Anyone doing anything for the new year? Dh is on call. We were going to have my brothers over to play board games, but canceled it. My house is a mess, I'm tired, and so much to do. Also realized since they would probably want to be drinking... They would be bored at my house! Lol


----------



## futurephotos

I'm getting together with girlfriends tonight- we're going to play board games and watch movies. One of the other girls is pg too - about 3 months ahead of me, and she and 1 more know about mine. The other 2 gals don't know I am yet, but I'm sure they'll find out tonight :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Have fun!

I have started nesting!! And also panicking.... which isnt a good combination! LOL


----------



## kgriffin

glad you are sharing your news future
im relieved to hear megan is eating!

i read the 11 page autopsy report, doesnt say anything about their blood not matching, so i dont know what his ex was talking about, the report also said the left ear and nose was not developed properly and that the organs were "congested" i dont really know what that is supposed to mean


----------



## DaisyBee

Future... Have fun telling your friends!

Kate... Is the geneticist going to go over the autopsy with you? Weird the moms story is different?

Hope everone has a great new years!


----------



## kgriffin

yeah i hope she will, im bringing a copy and i also faxed her one. it is weird her story is different, maybe she just interpretted it differently, or hadn't read it herself. who knows, ill be glad to get it over with

im having a lot of pressure in my lower right quadrant in my abdomen, is that weird?


----------



## DaisyBee

I have lots of feeling all over my belly. Sometimes feels like the baby is in a weird position or something... Kind of uncomfy. Could call that pressure I guess. I get more bm pains as everything is squished in there and seems to get moved around ( compared to before pregnancy). I get stretchy pains all over my bump and worst around my belly button during growth spurts. Overall lots of feelings going on there. I get Braxton hicks too which is more of a tight feeling... Like the uterus is being squeezed. With Megan they started around 23 weeks. This time I think 16 weeks. I felt this baby at 12 weeks... Megan was 17 weeks. Weird rolling motions, tickling type things, and pops, pokes, and kicks that are getting strong enough to surprise me.

How long has your pressure been going on for? I'm sure it's normal... Lots of things happening!


----------



## kgriffin

thanks daisy!

you felt this baby at 12 weeks? that is remarkable! i can't wait to feel the baby. 
I called the on call doctor and he said to see my doc this week just to be safe :)

i cant wait for my belly to grow!


----------



## DaisyBee

If you are worried about it then it's always better to get checked out for your peace of mind.

Baby's movements at first were so exciting! And yes felt this baby at 12 weeks... Which is shocking especially since I have an anterior ( but high) placenta. My dr said though that it's typical for 2nd time around to feel things sooner.

Now the movements feel odd. Baby is getting bigger and it feels weird to have her wiggle around all the time as it's so obvious... Can't just ignore it or be unsure like the first movements. Not that I'm complaining about movement... Lol. But it's a weird feeling sometimes.


----------



## kgriffin

i cant wait! i bet it can be very uncomfortable though.

how was everyones new year


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Daisy and Kate,

Hope you both had a great New Year's Eve/New Year's day too!

Kate - Reading that report can't be much fun- I hope it gives you answers though. I've been feeling some pressure too- I'd assume it is everything growing. 

Daisy- That's neat that you felt things sooner this time. I'm still anxiously awaiting all that. 

I was having trouble sleeping around 4am this morning- I just kept thinking about all the stuff we'll need for the nursery and where to put it etc. The 2 bedrooms we've been remodeling (one of which will be baby's) are almost complete and ready to move back into :). I'm really excited to do the nursery stuff!


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies just checking in, hope you all had a lovely xmas and new year! :flower:

My scan is on thursday, feeling nerbous but not as much as i was I FELT THE BABY MOVE!!!! yesterday and today so made me feel reassured somewhat ( my 5th pregnancy but hopefuly 3rd rainbow)

Iam at peace with our decision to just have the dating scan done, dont want the nt testing as even if the results were to come back with something i would not risk having the further testing done we would still want this baby so we dont see the point of doing it. Hopefully everything on thursday will go perfectly fingers crossed.

Hope your all keeping well :hugs: xx


----------



## kgriffin

glad to hear heavyheart, cant wait!

not to worry about the pressure future, i sw the genetic counselor, she reviewed the autopsy, she said the mother hemorraged and it caused the baby to have too much blood, the blood went to the brain and detroyed the cells since they are so sensitive.
so its the best of terrible news at least

i went to my ob right affter to explain the pressure and she checked me out to see if the baby was sitting low, which he/she wasn't. she said it was just musculo-skeletal streching, and if it happens more when im moving around, thats definently what it was.

we finally heard the hb today! dh came with me and it was great, very strong at 145 :) I feel sooooooooooo much better and very happy :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Great news Kate!! So in other words round ligament pain? Lol the one pain I forgot to mention in my list. HA, of course.

So glad you got your answers from the genetic counselor! You must be relieved! And yay for heartbeat! How exciting! A big day for you!

Heavy heart.... Good luck for your scan on thursday! And yay for feeling baby!!

Hopeful.... Hows it going?


----------



## futurephotos

Good luck HeavyHeart- congrats on feeling the movement! I'm looking forward to that :)

Kate- Although unfortunate that something like that happened to her, I'm glad that it is something you won't need to worry about anymore. Glad you got to hear the HB! It's so exciting. Has your morning sickness left you yet? If so, when did it finally ease off?

I know I'm supposed to start feeling better in 2nd tri- so at least there is only a couple more weeks to go. I felt pretty good yesterday, but today it is back to ginger ale for breakfast again and wishing I could just stay on the couch. I think that sometimes a person has to do what they have to do to get through- so even though I do feel bad about it, I think I should go in to the studio only long enough to put a note on my door and grab my lappy so I can just work at home today. Hopefully anyone who may stop by would understand that people are sick sometimes. (if anyone would even want to drop in and would end up seeing the note). Generally most people call fist anyways and set up an appointment- which I'd still be happy to take. i just don't want to be stuck siting there if I don't have to.


----------



## kgriffin

that makes sense future,

i never really had ms, but i did feel off, i still have it a bit, but i would say it eased around 10 weeks or so.

daisy - yeah i mentioned roud ligament pain and she kept correcting me saying it was musculoskeletal pain, lol, all seems the same to me. she said not to worry unless they are shotting to my back, groin or leg. and to call if they feel like bad period cramps


----------



## DaisyBee

Hmm weird, i figured they were all the same thing!? I have gotten them down my groin, down the front of my thighs earlier on, and have back pain that's hard to pinpoint and for me that's just normal. I remember I had that with Megan as well. Also have sciatica pain which doesn't help either plus my hip pain. :dohh: too many pains!

3rd to last box today!!! Its going really fast for me!


----------



## kgriffin

3rd to last box? did i miss something daisy? are you moving?


----------



## DaisyBee

Lol.. No on my ticker!!! It moved up a box today! We moved house last Xmas... And that is the last move in a very very long time!!! The only boxes I want to see right now are ticker boxes and boxes full of baby clothes. Lol. 2 days til 3rd tri!


----------



## kgriffin

Hhaha i thought i missed a very important post! hahah.. I can't beleive we are all pregnant, so amazing, a loss is horrible, but it really makes you appreciate things doesn't it


----------



## DaisyBee

Yes,, I appreciate every day!

Heavy heart... Love your avatar!!! How was your scan!?

Hopeful... Where have you been?


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi girls! I'm around, back to work. Had scan today, measuring 10+3 and heartbeats 168 and 165. I had internal u/s then my dr tried the Doppler, heard one and the other she said was lower, behind my pubic bone I think? So couldn't hear it but she said they are so close together it's hard to tell the difference between them. 

Hope you feel better future! I have more energy now so feeling good about that. 

Daisy- you are almost done! It's gonna go fast! 

Isn't the warm weather awesome?

Kate- awesome you heard the heartbeat!


----------



## kgriffin

that is amazing! congrats, i can't believe you are having twins hopeful. unbelievable :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Glad things are going well hopeful! And how exciting to get another scan!

Megan and I spent much of the afternoon outside, can't believe how nice it is! It felt like spring! Which means that it's going to be that much more a shock to the system I think when winter finally hits! Lol

I'm trying to get organized for the baby! I spent all of 1st tri being sick and not believing I was pregnant, 2nd tri being lazy, and now I've got to get a move on! We are going up to the cities this weekend to do some shopping.. (They have a bigger babiesrus) and going to stay over at a hotel. Megan has been talking about swimming all month. She finds her swimsuits even when I have hid them and wants to wear them and wants to go to the pool. So decided we better get these trips in now... As this spring might not be as easy to just pick up and go with the 2 of them. Talking about going to wisconsin dells later this month for a long weekend. Kalahari has an indoor water park we went to last summer and we want to go back. Megan loved it!


----------



## hopeful23456

Daisy- there's a buy buy baby in Woodbury (kind if a drive) I havent been there yet but I've heard it's good too. I work a couple miles from babies r us, that place is awesome


----------



## futurephotos

Hi hopeful- Glad that your scan was good! YES- I LOVE this weather!!! I went for a nice long walk yesterday and plan to again today :)
Daisy- you're right though- when it does finally turn colder and we get some snow I don't think I'll be ready for it. I bet it will be really nasty to make up for how nice it is now.

My mom is sooo excited to take me baby shopping- there's a babies R us close to them. I've looked online at the prices though and to me they seem higher than I've seen elsewhere- so I don't know if we'll buy much there- just go and explore and research- then try to find better deals elsewhere. I'm more excited to hit up the second hand stores like once upon a child. 

Daisy- Megan sound like me when I was little- I was such a little fish! I loved to go swimming all the time. My parents used to get hotel rooms on ocassion just so I could go to the pool. 

My DH wants to go to the Dells- neither of us have ever been- but I don't want to go while I'm pg because I want to be able to go down the slides etc at water parks! So I think we'll be waiting until our kid is old enough to have fun going and then it will be one of our first family trips.


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan was at a good age last summer for the dells.. But would be at an even better age now. They had great kids areas! Dh went down a few slides... But I didnt. 

I registered at babiesrus up in bloomington ( way bigger than the one in rochester) and target when I was pregnant with Megan. I had lots of gifts from both places and lots of newborn baby clothes were given at my showers. Think any of you will have a shower?
Babiesrus sometimes have really good coupons for bigger items it's awesome... Like 25% or 30% off of anything, when you use on bigger items is quite a savings. I like a certain bath foam sponge to lay baby on vs a baby bath tub ( megan hated the baby bath) and cheapest place I've found it is babiesrus. Amazon was over double the price! I've been looking online at double strollers but it's hard to really see them.. We want to go see them in person.

https://www.google.com/products/cat...a=X&ei=4DwHT7KoJMvnggeDsYCAAg&ved=0CFwQ8wIwBA

I bought this online the other day and just got it. Dhs cousin had one with her 2nd baby and loved it. I found a good sale on it... I've been looking for a good sale including free shipping for a few months now.

I bought some baby washcloths, a baby blanket (30 % off!), and some bottle brushes the other day at target and SAMs club. I've gotten some diapers as well in newborn and size one.

This weekend we also hope to go look for a toddler bed for megan. Might end up buying it online if we don't find something right away.


----------



## futurephotos

The one in Bloomington is where I'd be going to - that's my hometown :)


----------



## kgriffin

jealous of your good weather, its been pouring rain here for 2 weeks, sweet eh? blah!


----------



## futurephotos

That's too bad Kate- another beautiful MN day!


----------



## kgriffin

more rain here, dammit!


----------



## futurephotos

I am feeling exhausted today! Which I guess is better than feeling nauseous :) I just don't know how I'll keep my eyes open for the rest of the afternoon! I have to work at the paper tonight too- so I won't be in bed until 11:30 - boo!


----------



## DaisyBee

Yay for not feeling nauseas!

Im trying to get a few things done and then get outside for a while... try to enjoy this beautiful day... esp since tomorrow is supposed to be back to winter!

Dr appt yesterday went ok. Fundal height was measuring almost 29! And yet they are going to do a growth ultrasound in 2 weeks because of megans being so small when she was born. But measuring ahead - Im surprised - but not complaining as I'll get to see baby again! We decided not to do a 3d scan this pregnancy - but did with megan. Anyone else thought about if they are going to do one or not?


----------



## futurephotos

Roughly how much do the 3D scans cost? I'd consider it if it isn't too expensive...


----------



## DaisyBee

https://www.enlightened4dimaging.com/4d-ultrasounds.html

This isn't the place we went... But was first when I googled. They do seem expensive to me for what they are... Which is one reason we aren't doing one this time. Some people really love them... We found we never looked at the pics or DVD after Megan was born. So decided this time we would rather just spend the money on pics for after baby is born. It's exciting seeing the baby again of course!


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks for the link Daisy! I'll have to see if Dh is interested. The price isn't as bad as I was thinking it would be! The REGULAR u/s at my dr's office was $800+.


----------



## kgriffin

hey everyone how are we all today, i have big news

WE ARE HAVING A BABY GIRL!


----------



## DaisyBee

Yay Kate!!! How did you find out so soon!!! :happydance: 


Future... Lol no it's not as bad as the drs office. I think the place I went was a bit more expensive... I think we paid around 200 but got a Teddy bear with her heartbeat if you pushed on his tummy as well. At the time I loved ours... And was really glad we did it. After our 20 week scan with megan we would have done anything to see her again as we were just so excited! Maybe it's just different this time being my 2nd? But we didn't love the lady that did ours either... Maybe it put me off some?


----------



## futurephotos

Yay Kate that is so exciting!!!
I was just thinking about you this morning when I got up too- I knew you were a little ahead of me, but couldn't remember how many weeks exactly. I forgot to congratulate you on being in the second tri! (I guess it begins when week 14 starts- so 2 more weeks for me to go until I can claim that status) :) 
I am really really hoping for a girl. So happy for you!

I have read that male sperm are faster swimmers but get tired so they don't live as long and that female sperm gets to the egg more slowly but has a better chance to still be viable if you O a few days after DTD last... I don't know how much truth there is to this, but I thought I'd ask if any of you had any suspicions what you'd get based on how you'd bded? If you covered all the days there isn't any way to tell- but if you know you either did it a few days before you o'ed only or on the day you o'ed etc.
I'd guess I'll end up with a boy because we weren't able to bd the few days prior to O, but did bd on O day. 
It's neat you found out so early! Did you get an extra scan/ how could they tell?


----------



## DaisyBee

We covered our bases each time... So no way of knowing based off that method. But I've heard that before too.


----------



## kgriffin

thats interesting future
and thank you for the congrats ladies

my friend/coworker who is the ultrasound supervisor at a top hospital here did a free scan for me, i was only 14+5 but she said she got good angles and is fairly certain, but not to paint the nursery until my details scan feb 7 lol
 



Attached Files:







griffinbaby2.pdf
File size: 130.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats Kate! Those are awesome scan pics!

Daisy- that teddy bear with heartbeat is so sweet!

Future- I haven't asked about a 3d scan yet, would be cool though. 

Do you girls get some round ligament pain? I had twinges since last night off and on and it freaks me out but they say it's normal. Whats interesting is I look a little bigger too.


----------



## DaisyBee

Awww... Great scan pics Kate! Don't you love their little feet!!!

Hopeful.... Yes round ligament pain sucks... It's worse if you make sudden movements like sneezing or getting up from a chair too fast. So try to move more slowly and they happen a little less often. There's been a few times where I have to sit back down as I'm in such pain from them... Then they go away.


----------



## kgriffin

thanks ladies!

hopeful, chck out my posts from last weekend lol, i was having it really bad, totally normal my doc says, not to worry :)

daisy - i love the little feet, i can't believe in July we will have a daughter


----------



## futurephotos

It's been quiet on here for a while! Hope everyone is doing well :) I don't have much to report. Everything was good at my 12 week check up on Friday. I'm at 13wks today- so once I finish this week I'll be in second tri! :) I'm excited for that


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi girls! 

Future- my re counts second tri as beg 13 week! An online preg tracker says it's 12+1. I'm going with beg of 13 th wk. 
Happy second tri!

my nt scan went great! They look like babies now, sooo cute!


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks hopeful- it feels good to be a peach :)

Good news about your scan! I can wait to see my LO again- I wish I got a 12 wk :( oh well! 

Did you guys see that Mirage has her BFP? We'll have to invite her on over to this thread too!


----------



## DaisyBee

Yes someone should tell mirage about this thread...

I've had a horrible week. Megan came down with a stomach bug Friday night. I caught a horrible cold Saturday. Then dh and I both caught the stomach bug. So 28 weeks pregnant with a head cold and stomach bug while trying to take care of a sick toddler = no fun!!!!! Im just trying to stay hydrated. Was able to drink a bit today... Yesterday I was too sick to drink anything more than a few sips. If I hadn't done better today I was going to go to dr to get an iv. But since I can drink now I think it will be ok.

Future.... 13 weeks is 2nd tri!!!( except on b&b which I think is odd). Yay for 2nd tri!!!!! And a peach!!!

Hopeful.... So glad to hear you had a good nt scan. It's so amazing how the babies change so fast! A couple of women in 3rd tri have had some very early babies lately and seeing those pics... It's just unreal thinking my baby is that size!


----------



## futurephotos

Aww Daisy- sorry to hear about everyone being sick! I'm glad you've been able to get more fluids today and shouldn't need an IV. NO FUN! I hope Megan feels better soon too! It's hard not to get sick when your LO is.


----------



## kgriffin

daisy - sorry to hear you have been having a good week

future - wow you are so far! i betyou feel great!

hopeful - i bet your sccans are amazing to look at, make sure you post your scans, im interested to see them!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Sorry for the sickness daisy! And now it's going to get so cold out too, hope you all feel better!

Kate- I'm on another thread a lot where we've all had 3 or mc and are now preg. Here's a link to the pics I put on it! It's a few posts down on the screen

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-after-recurrent-losses-come-join-us-336.html


----------



## kgriffin

wow such beautiful pictures!


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats hopeful!! Great scan pics! 

We are slowly recovering.... Dh is hoping to be back at work tomorrow. I overdid it earlier trying to clean things ( bedding and bathrooms and such... Ugh) and now regretting it. Need to rest and drink more water now.


----------



## kgriffin

get some rest daisy!! where is mirage! can't wait to congratulate her


----------



## DaisyBee

I sent her a private message with a link to this thread... Hopefully she will show up to say hi!


----------



## futurephotos

I think my bubs is having a growth spurt- I've been having crampy feelings the last couple of days. (Not too painful or anything- so they're not bad/scary cramps, just noticeable). Last night I didn't sleep very well- I couldn't get comfortable at all! So today I'm feeling really drained. I turned off my alarm this morning and slept in an extra hour. I'm really achey- so I've decided to take it easy today. I may (or may not) go in to the studio this afternoon. I have a couple of things I should do- but they can wait another day too, so- I'd rather save up my energy to go to my night job. If during the day I feel like moving at all - I have stuff that needs to be done around the house and feel like that is more important to do than going in just to sit at my desk.


----------



## DaisyBee

It's amazing how such a small little being could impact our lives so much isnt it? Maybe a bath would help future? Make sure your drinking lots of water...as being a bit dehyrated can also make me a bit crampy. And otherwise I'm sure bubs needs it if it's a growth spurt!

My baby got super active this week and now it's hard to sleep as she is just too big to ignore. As soon as I lay down she starts squirming and jabbing my sides. Lol

I'm staying home all day. I'm still miserable with my cold and still not quite over my stomach bug as food is all a bit iffy still. Plus it's freezing! Can you believe we are finally going to get some snow? I sure Megan will want to go play in it.... So I need to recover for that to happen!


----------



## mirage25

Hi Ladies!!! Thanks for the thread Daisy! How's everyone?


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome mirage and congrats! Just saw your test from jan13, what's happened since then? Betas? Did you do BD and natural? I love a good bfp story and I haven't read the ttc after loss buddies thread for a long time except now just looked a little.


----------



## mirage25

Thank You!! Yes we just bd at the right time.I didn't use opks although I was on the verge,lol. Looks like we conceived on New Years! How cool is that!lol!No betas yet soon hopefully! Having a fight with our insurance right now, I'm tempted to go to the er, I just need to know how high it is.I know its really early but I don't feel to pg. Ocassional nausea but thats it!!


----------



## kgriffin

hey everyone and welcome mirage, loving seeing you in here! congrats!!!!!!!!!


i work in healthcare and wasn't feeling well today, one of the nurses did a finger prick blood test and my blood sugar was super low, so i got sent to the doc right away, and now i have to be off work until monday, which isnt too bad, but... im suppposed to be training this week but my trainer has been shacy and calling in sick everyday, so im not actually going to get any training so its been far too stressful :(

hope you are all doing well


----------



## heavyheart

mirage25 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Thanks for the thread Daisy! How's everyone?

comgratulations!!!! lovely to see you here!! :hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies, thought id check in with you all :winkwink:

ive had a rough time of it the last week, i caught a really bad cold/flu which triggered my asthma. Yuck it awful, having a 6 and 3yr old to look after was no fun at all with hubby working 26hr shifts. Lucky i had wonderful parents from the school that took turns about in taking and bringing home my eldest to save me having the school run to do. Just before i got the cold i was called in to the hospital for blood testing and turns out my gestational diabetes has kicked in super early so iam now testing my blood 4 times a day and really on a strict can and cant eat program to try and keep my sugars down for as long as i can before using the insulin. Iam just glad they caught it early this time, they didnt with my youngest and she ended up 10lbs 5oz:dohh:

Now that iam through the other side of a rotten week iam feeling good and happy. My hubby has ordered me a lovely comfy pregnancy pillow to help me get comfy at night and also a good support brace to hopefully help with my spd. Its not terrible at the moment, just noticeable but i know the pain thats to come!! All worth it for my rainbow though.

Hope your all keeping well ladies, i see some of you have had some rough times too :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Mirage! Glad to see you join us :) Congrats!

Hi Heavyheart- Sorry that you were feeling yucky- it is good that you'll be able to monitor the diabetes though. Let us know what you think of the pillow... I might look into one, I've been more uncomfortable trying to sleep now than before.

Well... I'm annoyed. I found out that SIL is 8 wks preg. yesterday at a family party (when we were announcing our news and being congratulated- everyone started congratulating her too.) She's 5 years younger than me- 9 years younger than DH (her brother), they were just married in July and have only been together a few years. I don't feel like they're in a great state to be having a baby yet and feel like they could have waited longer. It seems like she is always copying everything we do right on our coat-tails. I know it isn't a competition, but I wanted the spotlight to myself for a little bit I guess. I want my kid to be special and spoiled for a while. Now there will only be 1-1/2 months between our kids. It is hard for me to be happy and excited for them. Her/DH's parents have always babied and favored her as the youngest child/only girl. DH being the eldest had it the worst and basically has never had anything easy. I don't think there will be fair treatment of our kids - and I think that is why I feel so upset. Now because there are two at the same time we probably won't get much if any help buying all the stuff we'll need. I know I'm going to have to get over my negative feelings about this because it is what it is- but I wish it wouldn't have happened this way.


----------



## DaisyBee

Heavy heart.... Sorry you've had sucha rough week and sucks that your diabetes kicked in already! That would be tough!

I had a maternity pillow during megans pregnancy and it's in a tote in my basement now as I didn't like it. :shrug: it was too hard to roll over in bed with it. I use a kingsize pillow between my legs, and smaller squishier pillow to hug that helps support my bump and then my pillow for my head. It seems more comfy to me than that pillow. But there are different pillows out there...so maybe there are better options, I spent at least 50 if I remember right and it seems silly to me to buy a different one if it would just be a waste of another 50?

Future... Im sorry your having to share this time. :hugs: one positive out of it is that your lo will have a cousin to play with at family functions which is always a good thing for your child! Maybe your in laws will surprise you and be more fair with the 2 kids than you think? If not then you will have to take over the job of spoiling your child!

Kate... Hope your blood sugar stops being silly. I was lightheaded a lot during 2nd tri where I would feel like I was going to pass out... And the dr said low blood sugar and low blood pressure are really common during 2nd tri. Also blood pools in your feet more with the change in blood flow. I had to make sure I was eating on a very regular basis or I'd feel awful. 

Mirage... A lot of symptoms for me didn't start til 6 weeks. And some women have hardly any symptoms... Am I the only one in this thread who was vomiting all of first tri?? Don't remember anyone else here actually getting sick?


----------



## futurephotos

I never had any vomiting at all. Just felt nauseous a lot.


----------



## mirage25

Future I know how you feel my sil is ttc right now and its really pissing me off...lol! I know I should be happy but damn it I want my own spotlight for a while! Not to mention we haven't even told anyone yet so I'm just boiling on the inside! 

Heavyheart hope your feeling better completely! 

Thanks Daisy I know its silly but I want symptoms!! Maybe they'll kick in within the next couple days  Well my boobs are getting a little sore and riding in the car is a pure nightmare! Maybe those are my symptoms!! I think I just want all of them so I can feel like everything is ok. I'm doing pretty good at not stressing/worrying! You ladies are so lucky to be so far along already, I can't wait till I get there!!


----------



## DaisyBee

We've all been there mirage! :hugs: I worried every day any symptoms werent there. Those first weeks are so hard but just try to think positive thoughts! I was hoping for ms with this pregnancy and once I had it I was relieved but sooo sick that it was awful! One day at a time!


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies 

future - aw the pregnancy support pillow is amazing!!! i love it not only at bed time but for using sitting in the chair at night, so good for helping support the back

mirage25 - aw iam feeling for you and totaly understand how your feeling, think i would be the same :hugs:

Hope everyone else is keeping well :thumbup: 

I had my first of many appointments at the diabetic clinic today, been put on metaformin tablets to try help control my sugar levels. All the consultants and different doctors i saw all seemed in a bad mood today and rushed off there feet. Iam dreading when they start asking me about birth plans, ill be terrified to tell them i want to vbac2, they look like they would eat me alive for suggesting it :haha: will have to get my strong head on for next appointment! xx


----------



## DaisyBee

Heavyheart.... Hope the meds work for you!! That must be stressful to see different drs and such. Do you see them on top of your normal drs then? How often do you have to be seen now with the diabetes?

I had a growth scan today which was fabulous! Baby is head down, 54%ile and weighs over 3 lbs! Hard to believe!! Her cysts are gone as well which is good to know, even though it matters really only to me. As doesn't lower her risk of Edwards and they don't actually affect her brain.. But it's relieving to me to hear they are gone. Bp looked good! Fx it stays that way so baby can keep growing!


----------



## mirage25

That's great Daisy I would be excited that they were gone as well!Fx crossed, Grow baby grow! I'm predicting she will be 6lb 4oz !! 

heavyheart sorry all the docs weren't so great. Next time you go I'm sure they'll be in a better mood, just don't make anymore Monday appointments..lol, maybe that had something to do with it. 

I quit my job today!! They wouldn't switch my position so I had to go. I was pushing/pulling carts that weighed 200 plus lbs! I told them I was pg and about previous mc and why I wanted to change positions but they didn't care! So I did what I felt was best..Hubby wanted me to quit a long time ago anyway!


----------



## DaisyBee

Wow mirage.... Good for you! Can't believe they can get by with not accommodating pregnant women! You must feel relief after that huh?

6 lbs 4 oz would be a great weight! Megan was 5 lbs 14 oz and she was 50%ile at 32+6 as didn't have a growth scan this early with her. I'm glad I'm not on track to have a 12 lb baby though! LOL Megan was only 5 lbs 5 oz when we brought her home and my mom and mil went out and bought her some premie clothes. Hard to believe she was that little! Dhs cousin had a baby right before new years and was 8 lbs something... And holding her a few weeks ago... She seemed soooooooo tiny! Cant believe Megan was smaller than that! Think it's easy to forget when I see her everyday! Lol


----------



## mirage25

Yes! I feel great! I prayed about it before I did it then did it!! I've never been the type to just do something..lol it was quite liberating  

My friend just had a baby boy weighing 8lbs 9 oz and I was like wow big baby! then I got there to c him and was like wow he's so tiny! lol!! I only weighed 4lbs 4oz and hubby was 3lbs 8 oz both premies!


----------



## futurephotos

Mirage- sorry to hear that they weren't willing to work with you, but great to have the ability to end it then.

I got laid off from my job at the newspaper tonight. I had planned to stay through May, so this wasn't the timing I was hoping for. It will create a bit of a money pinch for us. That's the only part I'll miss though is the security of the income. I will not miss the job, hours, or co-workers at all! Good riddance to a company that never treated me well anyways. I hated that place.


----------



## mirage25

Sorry to hear that Future! I know what u mean I hated everything about my job except 3 people!..lol..We're going to b in a money pinch too but hey a peace of mind can go along ways. Things will work out for the best!


----------



## DaisyBee

Wow lots going on with jobs in this group! Sorry to hear future! If it was a layoff can you collect unemployment or not since you also have your business?


----------



## futurephotos

No, I won't be able to collect unemployment because I'm still self-employed.


----------



## kgriffin

hey everyone
sorry i havent been around too much, not feeling great, :(

i have read through and hope everyone is doing great, sounds like we are all staying positive :)

However, a little note about people stealing our thunder..

CANT WE JUST HAVE 9 MONTHS! 

Geez.. when i had my loss in may, my sister in law announced her pregnancy two days later (and she knew) she announced to me on skype so she could see my despair.. i burst into tears and shut my laptop...

brutal. and now that im due in July, she is due next month, just in time to sweep it all away and remind me that my baby woul dhave been due this month... :(

so all in all, i hear you and your feelings are much more than warranted!


----------



## DaisyBee

Oh wow... How can people ( especially family) be so heartless! Totally inappropriate to announce that soon to you Kate. Dhs cousin had a miscarriage at 18 weeks and she was due a week ahead of me. I didn't announce the baby's sex on facebook as I knew she would see it. It just made it all seem so wrong to even talk about with family for weeks. I can't imagine how hard march is going to be for her as I will probably give birth in march and she was due in march. I will be trying as hard as possible to not have it in her face. It will be tough enough for her.

Same reason that I wouldn't let my mom announce this pregnancy at my brothers wedding in October. I was 13 weeks. I made her tell family before the wedding so my brother could have all the spotlight that weekend. People still talked to me about it but it wasn't a huge announcement that way either.


Sorry you haven't been feeling well Kate... Ms or what?

Future... Hopefully it will work out ok. At least you will have extra time to yourself before baby comes and will have more time to get ready! :hugs: sucks though, I know it's not the way you wanted it to work out.


----------



## DaisyBee

Yay for lemons future! I'm not even sure what I am... I should go have a look!


----------



## futurephotos

Aww, Kate- big hug to you! That's even worse than what my SIL situation is. I am starting to feel better about it. One of my friends pointed out to me that I'd be even more upset if I wasn't pregnant yet- which is true. At least we both are, not just her. I'd rather be a part of our family's baby boom than be left out of it. So I really am trying to look at the bright side and not let it bother me. I hope that you'll feel better Kate!

Daisy- you didn't have the fruit ticker before did you? It's fun to see where everyone else is at! 

Well, I enjoyed my first evening of freedom :) I relaxed on the couch watching TV. Tonight I think I'll try to be a bit more productive. I'd like to go to the gym and walk for a little while, then maybe do a load of laundry too. Trust me- I won't have any trouble finding things to fill up my new-found extra time!


----------



## DaisyBee

Yep.... New ticker! You inspired me! Lol. I always think it's fun to see your fruit ticker and realized I should have one of those too!


----------



## hopeful23456

You all made me want the fruit too! 

Daisy- I can't believe you r a squash!

Future- in glad you don't have that job anymore if you didn't like it, less stress for you I hope. 

Kate - hope you start to feel better soon. You are almost halfway through!

Heavyheart- hope you r doing ok! Sorry to hear about the gest diab, that would be hard to deal with along with just being preg too

Mirage - symptoms came and went here too and eventually it's nice to just have a little break as they come back and then you want them to ease up again


----------



## DaisyBee

How have you been hopeful? Yay for 2nd tri!!!!!

Hard to believe I only have 2 fruits left! :shock:


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi daisy- its going to go so fast and then your baby will be here!

I've been good. Stretching feelings that freak me out. I weighed 2 lbs less this morning than 2 days ago and weighed 4 lbs more tonight. Got some pulled muscle pain in my right butt cheek! Maybe from sitting in meetings all day. hoping it goes away. Don't have another scan until next thurs so can't wait for that. I went off of progesterone suppositories yesterday, going off lovenox (blood thinner) jan30 and weaning off the prednisone (steroid pills) now for the next 4 wks. They think I had implantation issues in the past so did them to rule anything out as to why things wouldn't implant right. 
Will be nice to be off of these. I still take baby asp daily. 
I can't wait for spring when the days are longer and it's warmer! Your baby will be here by then!


----------



## kgriffin

omg two fruits, so excited.

daisy - would you mind sharing your birth story with us ? perhaps your one with megan too?

im just feeling off, hot, cold, weak, sore back, achy tummy, etc. starting to come around, going to get a scan next thursday, scares me that people lose their babies this far along. scary really, i pray to god im not one of those statistics :(


----------



## DaisyBee

Kate... I'll write Megans birth story later today on here! It's fun to think about! And of course will be updating you whenever I have another birth story! Wow... Crazy thought there! Ha! Dh called this morning and saw a sign for a trace adkins concert in Rochester but he didn't see the date. He called back after he looked online and said.. March 16. I'm like wait... We will be 37 weeks exactly on that day! Megan was born on 37 weeks and they are saying Ill be induced again! Lol I said sorry, don't think we are going! Lol he knew he said, just thought it was ironic that it was mid march. 

Dh's cousin that miscarried.. She hadn't had any ultrasounds before her miscarriage. I honestly don't know the issue of why she miscarried. Her sister told me that she didn't have testing done afterwards either. Her sister didn't even think she had heard the heartbeat with the doppler yet... She has 2 other kids and she is kind anti drs with her pregnancies and births. She had a midwife deliver her last time as well. What happened to her scared me for a while to as it can happen, but it is sooo rare at that stage.

Hopeful... I have sciatic issues during pregnancy.... Is your butt issue maybe that? Stretchy pains are not fun.... And they last the rest of the pregnancy! And I'm sure yours are worse being twins! Lots going on in there!

I'm still on my baby aspirin as well. Was told I won't go off of it til maybe 36 weeks or something?


----------



## hopeful23456

Daisy- I went to acupuncture today and they said it is sciatica. Doesn't go down my legs though so trying to massage it out!


----------



## futurephotos

Yay, the fruit is catching! lol

Being at home in the evening is nice. I can get more done and relax more too. Overall I think it will be a benefit. 

Hopeful- I think I've had a few times of feeling fluttery-type sensations. Have you felt that yet? I'm pretty sure now that it isn't gas. :) I can't wait until kicks happen! I'm starting to have an itsy-bitsy bump too. Still nothing anyone else would notice- but I love it knowing bubs is there.

Daisy- you're almost there, so exciting!!


----------



## DaisyBee

My sciatica doesn't go down my leg either..., it starts in my lower back and goes down my butt. Sometimes it gets aggravated and feels horrible... Hard to even walk. I have dh massage mine :winkwink: I also use heat with a rice sock which seems to help a bit.

Future, glad you are seeing the benefits to being home! And so exciting you are feeling baby!!!! I felt Megan at 17 weeks and this baby at 12 weeks.

I'm tired tonight so will write megans birth story tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## futurephotos

Today the afternoon slump seems to be hitting me a lot sooner- it's only 1:30 and my eyes feel soo heavy! I have a session at 2:00 that I need to perk up for :). After that is finished I may try to take a nap- we'll see how it goes. I'm so glad that it is Friday! Totally am ready for the weekend!


----------



## DaisyBee

I'm having a rough day. I've been contracting and cramping. Got a dr appt in an hour. The nurses keep thinking I'm fine... But i don't feel fine. Middle of the night contractions were 3 minutes apart lasting 45 seconds. A shower made them seem to go away though. Lately seems like they are 1-2 minutes apart lasting 30 seconds which doesn't really seem possible so I'm so confused. Maybe it's just that I'm so crampy that everything feels like a bh? Either way I want them to check me and check on these contractions. Feel like I've come so far I don't want to start having major issues now!! I over did it yesterday and knew as soon as I came home for dinner that I did. But still... Never had this before. And it's a little scary! Need some hugs!


----------



## hopeful23456

HUGE hugs daisy! i hope it's just bh cramping?


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy- I'll be praying for you! I hope that everything is ok! Please take it easy and relax with your feet up in the meantime. Let us know what the Dr. says.


----------



## DaisyBee

Well I'm not dilating but they are so close together and the fact that they had peaks last night like real contractions. Bh to me always just felt like tightenings. Which these feel like now, but always was told that it's not good if they are in a pattern like they have been or so many in an hour. Kasson is like 15 minutes from Rochester and had like 6 tightenings ( not like a contraction peak though) between the 2 towns!

I'm still not feeling great so still taking it easy. Dh came home from work by 9am to help with Megan so I could rest. So all I've done all day is drink water, lay in the tub, or lay on my left side. 

Do dr said I'm not dilating but 40% effaced which he wasnt sure if that meant anything or not. So he said if they get worse to call in. But then said maybe it's all bowel related vs my uterus. Which its not! I've had a baby and know what contractions feel like, and last night especially felt like early labor with Megan. He took a urine sample too incase of infection being the issue. 

I'm glad I went in to get checked as I was worried these were doing something.


----------



## hopeful23456

Glad u got in to dr and hoping those contractions stop! Are they better now?


----------



## mirage25

:hugs: to you Daisy!! Glad you made it to the doc. Sounds like things are ok, fx crossed those contractions stop...take it easy hun!


----------



## kgriffin

are u feeling better daisy?


----------



## DaisyBee

I'm slowly getting better. I've done nothing all weekend and if I do anything then I notice I get way more bh in a row. Otherwise they are more like every 5-15 minutes apart. Which is still a lot really but it's way better than 3 minutes apart or 1-2 minutes apart tht they were on Friday. But at least no pattern now to them. My bump is so sore and achey like it really got a work out. I feel best in the tub or shower. Dh had been awesome and done everything. And mil made us some food and they came over last night and helped keep Megan occupied for a while. We will see how tomorrow goes without anyone else here to help out. Thinking Megan and I may just watch some cartoons and read some books. Lol she is sick with a horrible cold and teething so she doesn't feel like doing much anyway which is lucky for me.


----------



## kgriffin

wow lots a lot of bh, i had no idea they were that frequent, freakes me out a little. i hope you are feeling much better soon!


----------



## DaisyBee

Well they weren't that frequent with Megan and EVERYTHING I've read said you shouldnt get more than 5 in an hour. But my hospital doesn't seem to be worried. They have said that 2nd time moms get way more bh... But I still don't think this is normal. My thought is to take it easy all week and if they get worse go see a different dr. But otherwise I have an appt next monday ( with one of the better drs )and going to ask About this then. Im really crampy today and bump is still sore. Again... Don't remember feeling like this with Megan. I was a bit crampy after she was engaged.. But this baby isn't even engaged. I didn't have lots of bh with her until a few weeks before she was born so that was more like 35 weeks. And they weren't in a pattern like this. I would get them sometimes in the evening but not every few minutes... More like every 20-40 minutes.


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy- try to rest as much as you can! I hope they'll slow down for you and you'll feel less sore.


----------



## DaisyBee

Thanks!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## kgriffin

bh make me nervous ill be driving across the country around 31 weeks and i wont be very close to hospitals so im nervous that i wil get them and think they are labor pains.. ahhh
so much to think about. i have my scan (anatomy) on thursday, kind of nervous, hope baby Reid is okay :)


----------



## heavyheart

oh daisy seems you've had a rough time of it since i was last here, i really hope you and baby are doing good and your getting plenty rest :hugs:

kgriffin - how exciting your scan is coming up, still feels like forever till mines :dohh: will you be finding out what your having??

hope everyone else is keeping well :hugs::hugs:

I have a midwife appointment on friday, ill get to hear baby heart beat for the first time......iam nervous though i keep scaring myself into thinking something has went wrong, iam having to fight against feeling like that. I bought a doopler :dohh: was so stupid and i wish i hadnt, its to use from 21weeks (didnt know till i opened it and it said in the manual) but i tried it anyway and didnt hear anything and its freaked me out :cry: friday cant come quick enough!!! xxx


----------



## DaisyBee

Yay for your scan coming up Kate!!! So exciting! And really dont worry about bh... Just because I had this crazy week doesn't mean this is the norm! I never had any worries with megan. I had some bh when in yellowstone with her around 23 weeks as I was dehydrated and even those werent scary. Being dehydrated can bring on bh as well as overdoing it which I was doing both that week. They were just tightenings and very obvious that they were fine. After drinking more water and taking a break they stopped. I think these this time for me were only a result of when I was sick. I knew I was still run down and yet kept trying to be supermom. I'd had a busy week and didn't rest enough. I know I wasn't drinking enough either. And then I was pushing that heavy cart around the store for 2 hrs which was dumb. It was so heavy that I could barely push it. :dohh: so it was me being stupid. It's not normal to have so many bh in an hour or regular like I had them. 

Heavy heart... I'm sure everything is fine! :hugs: good luck on Friday!


I'm feeling better every day. Was still crampy yesterday but bh were very few and very far between. ( like hours without them) :happydance: noticed last night and this morning that the cramps seem to have eased a bit too, so resting is helping!


----------



## mirage25

Daisy I'm glad your starting to feel better! I can't believe your so close!! How exciting!!

Kate-I know your excited about your scan!

Heavy-Don't torture yourself, everything is fine hun! Friday will be here in no time!

Afm- Be careful what you ask for,lol!! looks like I have allllllll day sickness. There's nothing like being nauseous and NEVER actually get sick! I'm still loving it all though! DH is doing everything possible to make me happy! I am driving myself crazy a bit though because I want a chilli dog sooooooo bad but this not eating hot dogs thing is killing me,lol...All the foods I want are on the stay away list :-(


----------



## futurephotos

I'm an orange today! I can't believe 1 more week and I'll be 4 months :) seems kinda crazy. I'm getting so excited to get to 20 wks so we can hopefully find out the gender!


----------



## DaisyBee

Mirage... You can eat hotdogs!!! why are they on your do not eat list? I was told they were fine as long as they were heated through to steaming. ( so I would make them at home vs a street vender) Same with lunch meat. ( so sandwiches are fine... Even subway... Just have them heat the meat in the microwave ) Sorry about feeling sick.. It's no fun! But FYI... Vomiting doesn't make it go away so hope you don't start getting that too.

Did anyone try sea bands or ginger? Neither helped me but I've heard that they can sometimes help. Ginger has to be real ginger though... Ginger ale doesn't count I read. You can get other brands or things though with real ginger in them. Babiesrus sells the sea bands I know.

Yay for being an orange future!!!! When is your next dr appt? Have they set a date for your scan yet?


----------



## futurephotos

I drank a lot of ginger ale and it helped me :)

Friday Feb 10th will be the 16 wk check up. I'll get to schedule the u/s at that appointment for when I'm 20 wks so I'll find out soon what day that will be on!


----------



## DaisyBee

:happydance: it will be here before you know it!

Hard to believe 66 days for me! At the most! If they are saying inducing again it could be anywhere from 45 -66 days! That seems crazy! And nothing is getting done of course since I'm supposed to be taking it easy! Oh well.. Baby won't care if things are done or not, suppose I shouldn't care either for the most part. Maybe I'll have to rewrite a list and figure out what's most important down to least important so that at least the important ones get done ( like washing the baby clothes so she has something to wear!)


----------



## mirage25

I think I've just worried myself crazy about bacteria in some foods that i'm even scared 2 cook a hot dog myself! lol, I know its crazy!! 

ok I'm going to get a fruit ticker as well!lol!!


----------



## kgriffin

man i have missed a lot! hope everyone is doing great
im having a girl heavyheart, i hope everyones scans come quick! im nervous but i have a bump now! and i think i felt the baby move~


----------



## DaisyBee

Yay for baby moving Kate!!! 

Mirage... It's understandable wanting to be as careful as possible. I avoided caffiene all of first tri for the same reason. :hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

paranoia has got to be the top symptom of pregnancy lol.


----------



## DaisyBee

Haha. Especially for us! Which is why it's so nice to be able to talk to each other!


----------



## kgriffin

daisy i can't beleive you are so close to the end!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## DaisyBee

Ok I wrote and then clicked previous thread vs post so lost it. I'll post again in a bit.


----------



## mirage25

LOL!! I'd have to agree Kate!!

Well I did it! I bought some hot dogs with no added anything so they were pretty expensive :growlmad: and cooked them for like 25 mins!! LOL!!! Best damn hot dogs ever!!:happydance: I was inspired to just do it because one of my friends just told me she was pregnant and she's a month ahead of me and she's been eating coney dogs 2 a day everyday for the last month!!

I'm sooooo anxious to tell everyone but we still have a while to go before we make that move!


----------



## DaisyBee

Yay for hotdogs mirage!!! 

So start of my birth story... I have borderline hypertension which is from my mom ( thanks mom). So drs have never been worried about it and it gets mentioned at physicals and appts but it's not high enough for them to worry about or meds.... Until I was pregnant. So megans pregnancy 2nd tri it was higher than they liked as they said normally bp goes down in 2nd tri. They didn't put me on meds but they had me coming in more often and I had to do 24 hr urine tests with the worry of pre eclampsia. In august I was told that stopping doing daycare would be a really good idea as if it went too high they were going to put me on bed rest. So after a vacation to yellowstone for 2 weeks I gave my families notice. I gave them til the end of sept to find new daycare. (my due date was dec 23) So the rest of pregnancy for me was filled with dr appts. They said high bp affects the placenta and they were worried about megan being small. They had me monitoring my bp at home daily and I was having weekly and then 2ce a week appts. I had a growth ultrasound at 33 weeks that showed Megan at 50%ile so she was still growing fine then. They were doing non stress tests twice a week and checking the fluid with utrasound every week. Towards the end they said we were biding time and hoping to make it


----------



## DaisyBee

Ok now I'm annoyed.. I wrote like tons and it only saved part of what I wrote! :dohh: really confused by that!

Ok,,, so hoping to make it to 37 weeks. On 36+6 I had a growth ultrasound that they said showed that she had stopped growing. All her measurements were between 32-34 weeks and they said iugr. Her estimated weight was 4 1/2 -5 lbs at the most they said. So I went in that evening for induction. 

They inserted cervadil which was like a tampon. It was in overnight and made me too crampy to sleep. Dh went home in the middle of the night for a shower and try to take a nap. I slept only about 1/2 hr early in the morning. So 12 hrs after they put the cervadil in they took it out. I had been measuring 1cm already before arriving to the hospital and it was the same. They inserted my iv and started pitocin around 8:30 am. I had a small breakfast and contractions started. They checked my bp every 15 minutes and then upped the pitocin right afterwards.


----------



## DaisyBee

Contractions got worse and worse all morning but they were bearable. I was either on the bed or sitting on the birthing ball or standing leaning against the bed. I wasn't allowed to walk halls or be in a tub or shower because they needed to monitor Megan the whole time. If I had to go to the bathroom they unhooked the monitors but I still had the iv with me and then they put me on the monitors again. I felt like vomiting and they convinced me to eat some lunch (toast, jello, broth, popsicle) and I felt better. I was 4 cm after lunch. Then they broke my water. It felt odd but didn't hurt. Just a gush of warm fluid. The dr said I could get an epi anytime after that. The nurse told me I should wait for the epi and experience true labor. So I was listening to her vs dh. Dh really wanted me to get it as he was starting to freak out. After they broke my water my pain just went through the roof. The contractions were on top of each other and I wasn't handling it. But I was listening to the nurse for some reason vs dh. Well I then decided I couldnt take anymore and screw the nurse. Lol so got the epi. It was fantastic! I should have gotten it right when they broke my water vs waiting. Anyway..was checked after the epi ( around 4pm or a bit after?) and was still 4 cm.


----------



## DaisyBee

Right then the dr was concerned about megans heartrate and they had issues keeping it on the monitor so she put an internal monitor on megans head and then it was fine... It was just the monitor, not her heartrate. So I was relaxed and resting and the nurse monitored Megan for the whole next hour as that is their policy after an epi I was told. Her heartrate started going down right after the nurse left the room after that hour so i called for her and asked about it. Was told it was fine as it was going right back up. So I dozed on and off and we decided it would be a good time for dh to get some food since he hadn't eaten all day as I wouldn't let him leave my side. Lol well he decided to run home and make sure we had remembered to feed the cat enough for a few days and get a sandwich, as we lived only 5 minutes away. The nurse said she was going to go eat supper and would put in my catheder after she came back. When they were gone a different nurse came in and introduced herself as the charge nurse. She said if I delivered before midnight she would be my charge nurse. I thought yeah right! Lol as I had just been 4 at 4 pm and this was right at 6pm and they hadn't even put in my catheder yet. Well megans heartrate dropped when she was in there and she said has it been doing that. And I said yes but they said it was fine as it goes back up.


----------



## DaisyBee

She asked if I was feeling pressure and I said yes but they said it's normal to feel pressure just not pain. Well she said she wanted to check me.., so she did and said "the baby is right there!" and she went running out of the room. The dr and my nurse and 2 students and the charge nurse all raced into the room. I was panicking as dh wasn't there! The dr put the room phone on my chest for me to call him and I couldn't figure out how to get it to work so she called him and said "the baby is at zero station, get here now!" so she hung up and said he said he would be here in 5 minutes.... She said how far really is it? And I told her less than 5 minutes, so she paused and said ok then we can wait for him. So they got all set up and my dh ran in the room 4 minutes later and i started pushing right away with the next contraction. 8 pushes during 3 contractions and she was born at 6:16pm. They layed her on me and dh and I both laughed and cried at the same time. Dh cut the cord. She weighed 5 lbs 14 oz which was bigger than expected. I cried when I heard how big she was as I was so relieved. I delivered the placenta which the dr said was much smaller than it should have been. I got one stitch. I was up walking with help to the sitz tub within 1 1/2 hrs. Before then I was having bp checked multiple times and dh wiped Megan off ( her first bath they called it) tried breastfeeding, pumped, and all of megans checks and bonding time.

We stayed in the hospital til Friday morning.


----------



## hopeful23456

Wow daisy, that is quite a birth story, sounds tense and scary! (to someone who has never done it) ;) I'm getting a scheduled c section. At least at the end she came out quick!


----------



## DaisyBee

Yeah I can see where it would come across that way. Lol that wasn't my intention! The worrying part for me was just wanting Megan to be ok. I think my induction went great as far as inductions go. It was basically textbook and went how it should. Id heard so much about increased need for csection, forceps, etc. And how epi would slow down labor where mine it sped it up. We've said dh will never leave the hospital again while I'm in labor. Lol that was stressful to us as we were afraid he would miss the birth.

But my memories of the day aren't bad thoughts. It was the best day ever. It was the biggest rush ever to give birth. And everything was worth it when we saw Megan. I think that no matter what your birth story it feels special to you because it's the birth of your baby. It honestly feels like it could have been yesterday.

I am actually worried that things won't go as well this time! Lol like it went as well as can be expected... I mean 1 stitch, 8 pushes, short labor considering they consider start of contractions to baby as labor which was 8:30am to 6:16pm.

I've been told that I'll most likely be induced again... And I'm not scared of it at all. Just wanting baby here safe and healthy!


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy- thanks for sharing! That was interesting to read. Really glad your hubby made it back just in time!! :)


----------



## mirage25

Thanks for sharing Daisy!! I knew dh was going to be at home when things started..lol!! 8 pushes sounds great!! I've heard some stories that made me want to cry, lol, but 8 sounds like I can breathe again!


----------



## DaisyBee

Lol... Yeah dh had just gotten home and opened the front door when the dr called him. He didn't even have time to check on the cat so when he went to grab food later for us (Arby's) he ran home to make sure the cat had food and to see if he remembered to shut the front door. :dohh: 

I've heard that some people are afraid to push. My mom even said she didn't want to push with her male dr there so he left the room so she could push. I think you just have to not care at all ( and I didn't at all) an entire band could have been in the room and I wouldn't have cared. I'm sure that's not everyone's issue but I've read it some on here.. Especially those afraid of pooping. I also think the break I had from the epi helped me have the energy to push well. 

We said this time we won't be letting the students in the room. At least the student nurse as she hung around a long time afterwards.... Even when dh was getting food and that was closer to 2 hrs after she was born. We felt like the nurse would have been including us more in the checks vs just telling everything to the student. The student dr only was there for delivery and when I got my stitch.


----------



## mirage25

That's going to be my big issue! I don't want anyone in the room! LOL!! I'm sure that may change when the time comes but as of right now I only want the doc 1 nurse and hubby!


----------



## kgriffin

thank you for sharing daisy. dh took some pics for me last night at 18 weeks, here is one :)
 



Attached Files:







Bump! 067.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DaisyBee

What a great picture Kate! I took some of myself in the mirror last night but they didn't work very well. I told dh this weekend I want him to take some of me! I only have a few from Megans pregnancy as well and wish I had more.

What I really wished we had more of though is pictures of me and Megan those first few weeks. There are tons of just her, and tons of dh holding her. But I don't know why but it's like those first few weeks she looks like she didn't have a mom. Lol, even though I was the one holding her the most. Ha! Dh just wasn't that good at picking up the camera. Also said this time I want more pics during the hospital stay.


----------



## kgriffin

dh always laughs when i tell him i want bump pics lol, i hate having to ask him, but its better that we have them right? make sure you take tons!!! can't wait to see yours from this weekend


----------



## mirage25

I Love it Kate!! You look so cute! I want my bumb now!!lol


----------



## futurephotos

Good pic Kate! Really pretty top :) I have a couple pics of my 14wk belly in my journal. I don't really have a bump yet though. 

We're having a get away weekend starting today! We get to go to a concert tonight in the cities and stay in a hotel tonight and tomorrow night. I'm looking forward to eating out at lots of good restaurants!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Future... Sounds like a great weekend planned! What concert? ( I'm jealous!)

We are going to owattonna to a little water park in a hotel next weekend. We had so wanted to have a real vacation before baby comes but it wasn't in the cards. And I decided I wasn't even up for traveling to the dells now. So owattona is only like 1/2 hr away.... Hope I can handle that! With that contraction scare last week I want to just take it easy.


----------



## kgriffin

It is Friday ladies!!

so a little update on my job. i told my boss it was too stressful and i was goign to go back to my old job, she is now offering to give me a workload person 3 days a week, so i think that I will try that out, at least for a few weeks. that should be great.


----------



## hopeful23456

cute bump pic kate! 

future- have fun at the concert! we are so lucky it's still pretty warm out!

daisy - i'm so happy that you are doing better, are the bh contractions gone now? 

i have pics, had a scan yesterday and it was awesome. i was 14+2 yesterday and baby a was 14+5 and baby b 15+1. i have pics on the other forum:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-after-recurrent-losses-come-join-us-464.html


----------



## DaisyBee

Kate.. So does that mean they give you someone to help with your job?

Hopeful... Yes bh are back to where they were before my whole scare. I get maybe 4-8 in a whole day which is very normal for me. I feel so much better! But I've still been taking it very easy as I'm scared to do much thinking they will come back! I have a dr appt Monday with a better dr and I'm going to ask lots of questions about it.

Yay for a good scan! Awesome they are measuring ahead! Is that very typical with twins? I would have thought the opposite.


----------



## hopeful23456

not sure what usually happens with measuring twins? i know the date i conceived for sure ;) with IUI 
i think they have measured ahead at every scan which is nice.


----------



## DaisyBee

Great scan pics hopeful! So amazing how they change so fast!

And that is amazing that you found good daycare! I did home daycare before Megan was born... And yes it sounds like you found a needle in a haystack! Women in Rochester were on waiting lists for months with twins as infant openings alone are hard to come by, and it sounds like she is fabulous! And so close to you! Like it was meant to be!


----------



## kgriffin

daisy - yes they will give me someoen to help me, so they will do about 30% of my job duties, it's a pretty sweet deal and wil work out in my favour quite nicely :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Lol.... Realized I said future in my last post instead of hopeful... I've changed it! Pregnancy brain or what?!

Kate.. That is awesome! Mil came over this afternoon... She had made some food for us and then did my vacuuming so same sort of deal. :rofl: it's nice to have someone else do some work for us!


----------



## kgriffin

that's awesome daisy!


----------



## DaisyBee

Lol... Yeah everyone thinks I'm almost in labor I think even though i feel much better. They are more paranoid than I am! It felt pretty weird though to sit there and watch someone clean my house! Ha! We didn't really ask for help or accept much help when Megan was born and realized after the fact that we should have accepted more help from our families. So we had already told them that we would like more help this time... And they are excited about it as I think they would have liked to help more when Megan was born. Think this just gives them an excuse to start early and gives me practice at accepting the help!


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy/Hopeful - the concert was great! It was Big Head Todd and the Monsters playing at the Varsity Theater. They have sort-of a blues sound. If you've ever heard the song "bittersweet" that's one of their better known ones. I've seen them live about 7 times now :) The only bad part was standing that long- my lower back hurt a bit afterwards- but still so worth it. We got to try a new place nearby the venue called Kafe 421. Super great food and atmosphere- I'd go back again in a heartbeat. I had lamb and practically didn't need to chew it because it just melted in my mouth. The hotel was ok- the pool water was nicely warm so I swam for quite a while. Such a good weekend!


----------



## kgriffin

glad you had such a great weekend future, we took it easy here, as usual lol. glad that football season is finally over in an hour or so! haha, dh is obsessed and i hate it!


----------



## mirage25

Sounds like a terrific wknd Future! And now I want lamb, lol!

O Kate I'm sad football is ending, lol, I always watch it with the guys.

Ok ladies I have a nasty taste in my mouth allllll the time..lol!! I can eat something delicious and 30 secs later i'll have a horrible taste just lingering around! I find myself eating something just to mask it for a few seconds. Anyone get this?if so does it ever go away??!!


----------



## DaisyBee

I think its part of morning sickness... Goes along wth too much saliva, nausea, etc. I would get it at times in first tri, but it wasn't a constant thing for me.

Future...so glad you had a fun weekend! Dh was on call and worked most of the weekend. But we went to mil's so dh could get his haircut, ( she has a business in her house) and we ended up getting megans first haircut! I almost cried! My baby is growing up! She didn't have much to cut... But just trimmed it a bit so it's more even.


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies! Finally have a doc appt! Its not until the 21st so I'm still going crazy,ugh!! Luckily time is going kinda fast! 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Yay for a dr visit planned! I'm on 1 visit a week right now. Lol I'm so sick of the drs already!


----------



## futurephotos

My 16 wk check up is on Friday! I'm glad to be on 1 time per month visits still :) that's enough for now - I think I'll get sick of it when it moves to even every other week. 

Mirage - I found that sucking on lemon drop candies worked well for getting the bad taste out of my mouth. It did eventually go away.


----------



## mirage25

I'm sending Dh to go get some right now!THANK YOU!!


----------



## futurephotos

You're welcome :)


----------



## futurephotos

:happydance: :baby: :happydance:

I felt the baby kicking today!!! First times were this morning before I got up like little taps - about 6 in a row. Then, this afternoon there was a big one that made me sure that it was what I was feeling! I'm so thrilled :)


----------



## DaisyBee

So excited for you future! :happydance:


----------



## mirage25

Future how exciting is that!! Somebody is getting big in there!!


----------



## futurephotos

It's been quiet on here! Hope everyone had a nice weekend. It's snowing a little here today - I know I shouldn't complain, but we've been so spoiled by the nice weather that this still bums me out. Anyone have special plans for Valentines? My DH is out of town - so we celebrated in advance and went to dinner and bowling. I think this is going to feel like a looong week.


----------



## DaisyBee

Happy valentines day everyone!

Future.. Bowling sounds like a great valentines. We stayed in a hotel last weekend with Megan... That was our valentines to each other.

I had another appt yesterday and bp is creeping up there. 4 1/2 weeks til 37 weeks! With my bp I'm sure I'll be induced early again so got that date in my mind... Cause I have to get things done sooner! Lol

How is everyone doing?


----------



## hopeful23456

happy valentines day girls!

daisy - your baby is coming so quick! did you find out the gender?

happy 17 weeks future! at least that snow is melting as fast as it came. 

how are you doing mirage, heavyheart and kate? 

afm: scan on thurs, just a normal one as i get them every 2 weeks now. level 2 is on march 8. they already think boy and girl so that scan will confirm it enough for me!
i bought a ton of stuff, at BRU trade in sale (not sure if I mentioned that before)? my bff brought me 5 things to trade in, so with that and buying 2 of things discount on the larger stuff i got 35% off of 2 cribs, 2 carseats, 10% off 2 mattresses and 25% off a pack n play. it will stay in boxes for awhile but couldn't pass up the deals.


----------



## DaisyBee

Glad to hear things are going well hopeful. What is your level 2 for? Is it more standard with twins? I had a level 2 this time since this baby had the cysts on her brain, but no level 2 with Megan. How exciting to be finding out boy and girl!!!

We are having a girl!

Thanks for the reminder on the bru sale, I think it's done this weekend. We are going to trade in megans bassinet which we didn't like and get a double stroller. Also thinking about another portacrib or a different basinett. Hmm I still have too many decisions to make! Not having a nursery this time and not needing to buy everything is making it harder I think.


----------



## futurephotos

sounds like a good sale - but alas I don't have anything to trade in! 

I know I've got lots of time still to get everything ready - but I'm getting antsy to start getting stuff like the crib and car seat etc. The gender won't matter for those things- but if I'm going to make trips I want to do as much as I can while there and so I think it is best to wait just a little longer to see if we can find out- then do a big shopping spree to celebrate.


----------



## futurephotos

Soooo - I just ordered a crib online from amazon.com! It's the DaVinci Kalani - super excited :) 
https://www.amazon.com/DaVinci-Kala...UTF8&coliid=IKCTGW4S1IP4X&colid=1RQ1MK2EDFSTR


----------



## DaisyBee

Nice! Looks similar to megans .. Hers is espresso colored. 

If you sign up to bru. Club then they will send you coupons as well. Just got one today looks like 20% off one item.


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks for the tip Daisy - I'll have to look into that. I think I'll do a registry there for sure because I've heard that after your due date things that are still on it you can get at a discount. Here's my "dilemma" my shower will probably be in May... but I'd like to wait until after the garage sales this April to see what I can find used first- so If I don't make my registry until the end of April/ beginning of May - then it won't give my guests much time for shopping- plus to include registry info in the invitation it would probably need to be done before then too. SO what do I do if I make my registry so it is done in time, but then find items and don't need them purchased anymore?


----------



## DaisyBee

You could either take them off the list or you can return them if they bought them off your registry before you have time to take them off. I found that most people for mine were very last minute shoppers ... 2 weeks before is when the first people started buying off of the list.

I got a lot of small baby clothes that I didn't register for and couldn't return as they didn't give me receipts. Tiny baby socks, newborn, and 3 month sizes were the most popular gifts I got. Others went off the registry. 

When is your due date again?

Another idea for you is when you do garage sales this spring if you find a really old (even broken) swing, portacrib, highchair, etc for close to free then get it and keep it in your garage for upcoming trade in bru. sale. They seem to have them a couple of times a year? Either that or time just goes fast for me. :rofl:

And yes they give you like 10% off everything left on your registry... Think target may do it to? They send you a coupon a month before your due date i think. I remember for me it was way too late as I knew I would be induced soon and wanted to have everything ready before then. It was also winter and didnt want to be out shopping in the cold and snow with a newborn.

Havent seen Kate for a while... How are things?


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies! How's everyone? Sounds like a lot of shopping going on, lol. 

I'm just laying around, lol. I have no energy! A friend of mine asked me to be a practice dummy this wknd. She's teaching volunteers how to do ultrasounds for a womans clinic. This should be intresting!


----------



## DaisyBee

Oh how fun mirage!!! Yeah I have no energy either. It's truly pathetic how little I want to do during the day. When I get a spurt of energy I take advantage as I have so much to do! I should have done more during 2nd tri. It's when I had the most energy. Did the lemon drops help?


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy - I'm due end of July.
BRU really takes things that are old and broken? Why? What do they do with it? 

Mirage - that's a neat opportunity for you! You'll get to see your baby for an extended period of time while they're all practicing :) 

I'm sure this trimester is when I'll have the most energy comparatively too - BUT I do still feel really lazy! It's hard for me to stay focused and want to get anything done. If I could I'd spend everyday camped out in front of the TV.


----------



## DaisyBee

Yes.. The first time I saw the pile of things in the store that people had traded I was shocked! Lol Beat up old things from the 70's that people had found from somewhere. I read somewhere that they claim it's there way of getting some of the old equipment to be not used anymore.... I mean they just trash them anyway. It's not like bru are going to reuse them. So it's bring in any used car seat, stroller, travel system, high chair, play yard, bassinet, walker, infant swing, bouncer, entertainer ( like a exersaucer or jumperoo), crib, or kids bed. You then get 25% off any of those things and it doesn't have to be the same type of item you brought in. So you can bring them an old swing and get 25% off of a stroller, etc.

If you have your shower at the end of may of beginning of June you should be fine with having time to do your garage sales first. You can go in store and register and then update online. I think registering with the little scanner in store is way more fun than just registering online. Lol but maybe that's just me!


----------



## kgriffin

hey everyone
sorry i have been mia - work is a big nuts, and we are tryign to prepare for our cross country move, which includes selling our furniture which has proved to be a challenge.

im 20 weeks today, so happy about that. the babies activity seems to have slowed a bit but im not terribly worried.

im having this really tight feeling in my chest, almost like my heart is skipping a beat, or tearing or something.. anyone else experience that


----------



## mirage25

The lemon drops helped a little. I think I'm just doomed with this taste forever!!

You don't have long to go Daisy so its ok for you to be lazy!lol....I'm lazy when I really don't want to be at all!! I wonder if my family is getting suspicious, I've skipped the last 2 gatherings because I just wasn't in the mood and that's not like me at all!

Future I agree with Daisy end of May early June will allow you time to go to the garage sales 1st! And I hope your going to the store and scan everything!! LOL...thats all dh talks about he can't wait to go to the store and make our registery!


----------



## futurephotos

Kate- congrats on 20 wks - whoot whoot! Moving right now would be hard though!


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi Kate! Glad things are going ok... Hadn't seen you in a while! Yay for 20 weeks!!!!! :happydance: 1/2 way there!

I had lots of heart palpitations ( where I could feel my heartbeat) and things like that during 2nd tri. Think it's due to all the extra blood. If you are worried though I would call and ask. 2nd tri is also when I would get lightheaded and almost pass out. I've only had the heart beating thing once recently and almost passed out a few weeks ago which surprised me as it had seemed like it had been a while since I'd had one of those episodes.

Yes I imagine that such a huge move is going to be lots of work!

I've found that my baby has lazy days and active days. They say don't do kick counts and such til 28 weeks. At 20 weeks baby still has lots of room and depending on how they are laying you might not feel all the movements. Someone said during growth spurts they aren't as active.

Mirage... I can't afford to be this lazy though! Or baby will arrive and Ill have nothing organized! Lol I had more of an excuse earlier... Now it's getting to where I really should be getting things checked off my list!

Dh is coming home early today he thinks as not much going on at work... Hoping to either get some shopping done or get something in the house organized. Neither sound fun at the moment. Ha!


----------



## mirage25

Hi Ladies!! I'm so over the moon!! Saw the baby!! Heart rate 162 and measuring 9 wks 1 day!! Dh was so excited! We told the family today, we couldn't hold it any longer especially after seeing the heartbeat. Everyone was so excited!!


----------



## DaisyBee

So excited for you mirage!! And yay for telling the family! I want details!

Megan is very sick and we've had a rough weekend.


----------



## mirage25

O no!! What's wrong with Megan? I hate when little ones get sick!!

As soon as we saw the baby's hb the tech asked had we told the family yet and we said no. Then she typed the see you in sept on the pic and said here you go,lol. Dh immediatly wanted to tell everyone now. We figured everything is measuring fine, strong hb, why not!! We bought a card and put the pic in it and took it to the inlaws. Of course my mil cried and was just overly excited!! She can't stop talking about all the stuff she needs to buy!! We did the same for my dad and his wife. They were both really excited too. Their 1st grandchild! My dad swear he already knew something was going on, he could feel it, lol. He was just waiting for us to say something. I haven't told my mom yet. We will tell her tomorrow. As for my close friends and 1st cousins I sent them a text with the pic attached! Of course they all called me very excited!Everyone has been waiting for us to have a baby, since we're the only ppl without a kid in the last 3 years!!

Now here's the kicker!!! My sil just found out she was pg yesterday!!! Last time she found out she was pg like 2wks after I mc! WTH!! lol, good grief I just want my moment is that so bad!!??!! Soon as she told us dh just looked at me and said its ok, dont be mad our babies will grow up together, and its still our moment. WHATEVER, is all I was thinking,lol...but I'll get over it because its our 1st baby and her 2nd!

I'm just praying it still wasn't to early to tell everyone, we were just so excited!!


----------



## DaisyBee

:hugs: Not too early to tell everyone. Whenever it felt right to you is the perfect time. So fun to show family scan pics! What's with these sil's getting pregnant in this group? Lol awww don't let her ruin your moment. 

Megans been running a high fever, coughing, and really bad sore throat. I've had to force her to even drink some water as she has been refusing. Last night she woke up every 20 minutes at least. It was a rough night. I've never seen her cry so much. We wondered if we should have taken her in to urgent care today but we didn't... I think maybe tomorrow if she isn't doing any better. Every time she coughs she cries as it hurts her so much. This seems more like a flu or something vs. Just a cold. I don't know. Her cough sounds horrible though and makes me worried about croup. Its no fun when they are sick. I would rather it be me than her!


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies
my laptop is broken so i haven't been able to get on here too much.

10 weeks until the move, i got a lot of packing done this weekend which was fabulous. now i just need to sell all of our furniture. fun eh? :(

whats new everyone?


----------



## DaisyBee

Dr appt today, bp was better. Hoping I can make it closer to 39 weeks vs 37. Anxious to meet baby but that extra week or 2 would make a big difference. I have another growth ultrasound next week and did a urine test today for protein for pe. Hopefully everything is looking good.

A few extra weeks would give me extra time to get things done too! Lol

I feel like baby dropped. My bump looks totally different. It used to be higher and poke out at the top, now it seems to stick out more at belly button area. Doesn't feel like baby is camped out in my ribs anymore either, and crotch pain is worse.


----------



## mirage25

Fx that baby stays in there long as possible!! How's Megan? I hope she's feeling better!! You better get to is missy & get everything together quick if your stomach dropped!!

Kate, I know how you feel! We're moving on the 28th and just began packing today!! Our move is only around the corner though.


----------



## kgriffin

moving is such a nightmare eh? We have to sell all of our furniture because we are moving cross country, but i cant wait to move, im so excited 10 weeks and we will be nearing home.

hope everyone is doing great today. ive been taking lots of sick days to sleep, how do people work so late into pregnancy! I cant!


----------



## futurephotos

My crib just arrived today!! YAY! I can't wait for DH to be home this weekend - we'll probably have time to put it together on Sunday! Makes me feel like we're getting some progress made towards being ready. 

My sides and lower tummy are kinda achey/sore today. It seems to me like things are stretching a little again. It's funny to me how it has gone in spurts so far. It's neat to know that baby is growing bigger - but it is neater that now I should start showing even more too.


----------



## hopeful23456

hi girls,

I can't believe how far along everyone is! seems like just yesterday we were just starting out. you'll get here soon Mirage!

future- awesome to get the crib! I have mine too but they will stay in boxes until my mom comes up to paint (she's 3 hours south of here)

kate - are you moving away from or back to vancouver? 

daisy - hope you doing well and the megan is better!


----------



## mirage25

How many weeks were you ladies when you heard your lo heartbeat?!? I'm sad we had our 1st appt today and I just knew we would hear it. The Doc said everything looked good and I'll just have to wait till a little further along to hear it. I'm just so sad...lol!!


----------



## hopeful23456

They could see it at 6 wks and hear it I think around 10 wks? As long as they can see it, it's fine


----------



## DaisyBee

Yay for crib future! How exciting!

Mirage... I found it at home at 11 weeks exactly, my dr couldn't find it at 12+3 or 12+ 5 when I went back for a uti. They tried at my 8+3 appt as well and I got to have a scan because of my history because they couldn't find it ( it was a cnp vs one of the ob drs or I don't think that would have happened). At the 12 week appts when the ob dr couldn't find it she brought in a mobile ultrasound machine and said she could use that one then because I had been scanned already or policy says they can't use it. I didn't hear baby's heartbeat at the dr til 16+3 and think I was around 15 weeks with Megan.


----------



## futurephotos

Kate - moving is always stressful, but definetly moreso when preggers too! I hope it all goes smoothly for you and you can get all settled in for when the nesting kicks in :)

Hi Hopeful! What color are you going to pain the nursery?

Mirage - I think it depends on the machine the u/s tech is using- the equipment where I go must be pretty good I think- at my 7 wk u/s we saw and heard the HB for the first time. Each OB check up since 12 wks the Dr. has been able to listen to it with doppler too.


----------



## DaisyBee

Future... With us yes they can hear it as soon as it starts... But the one dr told me the earliest she has ever found it with a doppler was 9 and that was very early, another dr told me they don't typically try to find it til at least 12 weeks as earlier is very hit or miss.


----------



## hopeful23456

yeah - mine was just using a doppler so they couldn't hear it in the early weeks.

future - i don't know yet! possibly green on the bottom and blue on top? or tan on bottom and green on top? I was thinking 2 tones as it's probably a boy and a girl and i don't want pink walls...i need to go to the paint store and look at colors. i am also thinking about buying decals to make a jungle theme. 
how about you? any colors picked out?


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Daisy - my SIL had her first u/s at 9 wks, but the machine they were using didn't have audio I guess? She's 11 or so weeks now and got a 2nd u/s- she still hasn't been able to hear it. My Dr. warned me the first time she was going to use the dopler (at 12wks) that she may not be able to find it and not to worry if we couldn't. So I realize there's a difference between the two techniques. I'm just surprised when people who have has their u/s say they didn't get to hear.

Hopeful- that sounds like a good idea - I think green is a good choice :)especially with a jungle theme.

I found a bedding set that has an interesting grouping of animals- I picked it because it has a panda in it (my fav animal)- it also has a monkey, a giraffe, an elephant, and the really strange one - a caterpillar... it's called "peek-a-boo pals". Anyways it has a bunch of colors green, blue, red, yellow, brown, tan etc. We painted the walls yellow. By making it neutral we figured it would be longer before we'd need to repaint - once kid 2 comes along we'll move kid 1 into the other room I think and the nursery will stay a nursery. Then when that one is older they can decide what color they'd like it to be then.


----------



## mirage25

:-D whoa!! I feel so much better! Thank you ladies! I didn't know there were different techniques. I have to tell hubby so he won't be so bummed out. He's gotten just as bad with googling everything just like me, lol!!

Future I love that bedding set!!

Hopeful jungle decals?! Great idea!!

You ladies have me anxious and ready to paint and shop! Come April I'll be picking out some things. I already said I want the room to be grey, yellow, and white. Now I'm thinking what themes can go with that?!


----------



## futurephotos

It actually looks like a bump now :)


----------



## futurephotos

It helps when I attach the file.... :haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







18wkclothesweb.jpg
File size: 67.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hopeful23456

Cute bump future! I like the shirt


----------



## mirage25

:-D lovely bump!!


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks :) I'm enjoying that it looks like a bump, but that it isn't huge yet. I'm still pretty comfy overall- doesn't weigh too much yet. 

We got the crib put together this weekend- quite an adventure.


----------



## DaisyBee

How exciting you got the crib up! Made me cry when we put up megans! Made it so real!

Dr appt and scan this morning, baby measuring about 5 lbs 46%ile! but my bp isnt looking good... So looks like I'll be induced sooner vs later. Was so hoping to make it to 38 weeks at least this time, but doesn't look like it's going to happen. Well as long as she is ok... All that matters!


----------



## futurephotos

lol- I did cry while putting the crib together, but not because I was feeling emotional. DH and I couldn't agree on the interpretation of all the pictures. It was way more frustrating than it had to be.


----------



## DaisyBee

Haha....then let me suggest you leave plenty of time for car seat installation! Dh thought that was the worst!


----------



## futurephotos

lol - good tip :) I may not get the car seat until my shower though and I think that will be in May.


----------



## DaisyBee

Just don't leave it for in the hospital parking lot... On the coldest day ever... With a new baby waiting to go home in it. :rofl: im sure that was the problem with installing that one. Lol The worst ones are the convertible ones though.... Vs the infant ones and trying to get them rear facing. That took us hours and we were not enjoying ourselves!


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies!

did the crib get up future? Exciting

can't wait for nesting once we move! I will be moving from Vancouver - Toronto, so a 56 hour drive, lovely eh>?


----------



## heavyheart

Hi ladies wanted to pop in and catch up with how your all doing!

Hope your well daisy and you can hold on as long as you can :hugs::hugs:

lol i totally agree with the car seats :haha: those things are a nightmare, we learnt 2nd time round to to a practice fit before she arrived. I cant be in the room when hubby building the cot/ anything, we would kill each other:haha: i like to read instructions and do things in the right order and he likes to think he knows better than the instructions and guesses everything while having a man huff to himself!!! haha

well we had our 20wk scan on tuesday :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: everything was perfect and we found out we'r having a boy :happydance: over the moon, the perfect way to complete our family xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0067.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## futurephotos

Congrats HeavyHeart!!! The pic is beautiful.

My u/s is on Friday!!! I'm so excited :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats heavy heart! And yay for a boy! How exciting!

Good luck and have fun at your ultrasound on Friday future!

I may not make it to 37 weeks.. We will see. Had a nst today and baby didn't do well. They monitored me at the birth center today and they have now put me on bp meds. If they don't bring my bp down then they might induce me by Friday. I have another nst and another fluid check on thursday and hoping baby does better. Otherwise we might not leave. Hoping baby girl is ok. They want me to really notice her movements in the next 2 days and will need to go in if it's not enough movement. She hasn't been very active at all lately though.. So makes me nervous. Really don't want to deliver this early though as don't want baby to have to be in nicu. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

wow lots new with everyone eh

daisy i cant believe you cuold be a mom of 2 on friday! hopefully she stays cooking and moving around a lot, atleast for 2 more weeks!

hey everyone
We move back home in 8 weeks and it will take about a week to drive across the country, so our nursery wont get started for another 10 or so weeks, but im done work in 8 weeks so im hoping to immerse myself in that when I get there.

im also in maternity clothes and feeling frequent movements, i saw the baby move the other day when iw as looking at my bump, really amazing experience.

i also signed up for prenatal classes to start on May 15th, can't wait as ill meet other moms to be with my dh, since we wont know anyone in our new town, other than my parents. im looking forward to learning more about breast feeding, im hoping to express as well, but im taking it a day at a time, as i am not adverse to formula feeding at all either, but it would be nice to save the money! Is anyone considering cloth diapering?


----------



## hopeful23456

daisy - sounds like it will be ok if she comes a little early but hoping she stays in there a couple of more weeks!

kate - i'm not cloth diapering but i've heard of some other girls who are. can't believe you have to move so far, will be really nice to have your parents around though, mine are 3 hours away and i wish i lived in my home town again.

congrats on a boy heavyheart! that is just perfect

future - how are you doing?

i have my level 2 ultrasound tomorrow, can't wait to see the cool pics. we pretty much know they are a boy and girl already though.


----------



## DaisyBee

All these ultrasounds at once! How exciting!

I agree.... It would be nice to live in the same town as your mom! I'm 2 1/4 hrs away from mine so it's a bit of a drive for them to come or us to go there to see grandkids. It never seemed so long til driving it with Megan who has never loved car rides. She doesn't sleep in a car ever either which most kids do.

Meds are helping! So fx that baby can stay in til next Friday!

We don't cloth diaper. I've thought about it before but dh wasn't into the idea at all.


----------



## futurephotos

Kate - good to hear from you again. I haven't seen my belly moving yet- but I bet that is really cool! DH was thinking about cloth- but I'd rather wait until they're a little older if we do decide to try it. I don't think I could handle that much more extra laundry!

Hopeful good luck on your u/s. Mine is tomorrow!
I really feel like today is dragging by.


----------



## DaisyBee

Hopeful - how was your us?

Future... Good luck tomorrow!

I'm not being induced yet! Thank goodness! Next nst and fluid check set for Monday. They weren't happy with my bp though so upped my meds. Boo!


----------



## hopeful23456

Daisy- good to hear she is staying in there! 

Have fun tomorrow future! It is a cool scan. 

My u/s was great, they are doing awesome. I almost fainted lying there as it was so hot and lying on my back so I took a break and then was on my sides for the rest of it, scan took an hour. I still feel a little dizzy. It was so overwhelming to see all of that! Just can't believe everything that goes on in our bodies with the babies. 

They confirmed again that its a boy and girl :) and are 10 ounces each.


----------



## DaisyBee

Hopeful - glad to hear everything went good! Except the dizziness! Uck! It's an awesome scan with one baby ..I can't imagine having 2 in there! 

Has it really hit you yet that you are having 2 babies?


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi ladies!!!

So happy to read that all you're all doing well and your belly's are blooming! :flower:

I finally got my BFP last week - cried so many happy tears. I'm just past 5 weeks. I had blood tests straight away and my HCG was rising nicely so I just hope so much that it stays that way. I have my first scan next Sat to check everything and I'm on progesterone suppositories and aspirin.


----------



## futurephotos

YAY LIlLY!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! Welcome :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Lily!!! :hugs: So so happy for you!!! Keep positive thoughts!! Lots of fx and positive vibes flowing your way!


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats and welcome Lili!!!!!

future - guessing you are in your scan now? wasn't sure what time it was at

daisy- it's strange to think there are 2 in there, esp when you think of 4 hands, 4 feet and 2 heads! i'm so happy, would much rather do this once than 2 diff times (I'm not having more, at least that's the plan)....

here's a link to a couple of pics from my scan

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-after-recurrent-losses-come-join-us-699.html


----------



## futurephotos

It's a boy!
He was hiding his bits at first and the tech said girl- later she changed her mind when she got a different angle on it- there was definitely stuff there! 
We didn't get to see the face at all though- he was on his tummy and refused to flip over.


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats again future!

Now you can start shopping!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats future!!! Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## futurephotos

Yeah - we're pretty much settled on the first name- now we just need to figure out a middle name that sounds right with it. We also are going to figure out a girl choice just in case it comes out that way delivery day.


----------



## DaisyBee

Exciting talking about names future! Dh and I still haven't come up with a middle name, lol.

Hopeful - great pics!! They are so clear!


----------



## futurephotos

The name we're thinking about the most is Bennett. (Benny, Ben as shorter names). Our last name starts with a W. So if you have any suggestions let me know! 

It seems like a lot of the ones we liked the sound of started with a J... But we were wondering if "BJ" would be a problem? I wouldn't want him to get teased for something that could have been avoided.


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies! How's every1?! 

Lily-Congrats!! How exciting!
Future- Congrats!  I want a boy! Lol
Hopeful-I love ur scans! Ur lucky! A boy & girl at 1 time...lol! I would b done after that too!
Daisy I've been dying 2 get on here & make sure u hadn't had ur baby yet, lol! I can't believe ur 36 wks!! Time is flying by!!!

Things have been so crazy! Our move was terrible! Long story short we had 2 move 2 the inlaws for a few wks because when we showed up 2 move in2 our townhouse there were plumbing issues! They had 2 dig up the whole basement!!!! Ugh...talk about frustrating! On a good note we get 2 hear baby's heartbeat the 21st!!


----------



## heavyheart

congrats on having a boy future!!! :happydance:

Glad to see your still hanging on daisy!!!:thumbup:

Congratulations lily :hugs: 

mirage25 what a mad time of it :wacko::wacko: sounds like total stress!!! i hope things r much better for you now :hugs:

hopeful lovely scan pics, also cant believe you have 2 in there lol i feel like iam just making enough room for my 1:haha:

xxx


----------



## DaisyBee

Mirage..sounds horrible! Hopefully things have calmed down now! Do you like your new place?

Meds are making me feel all messed up. They had upped my dose and don't think it's a good thing. I go in tomorrow again for appt, nst, and fluid scan. Reality is hitting me that I'll most likely have a baby by next weekend! Crazy!

Future... I have a hard enough time with our names... Think I'll let others help you with that, lol. I think we've now narrowed it down to 2 names.


----------



## hopeful23456

future, i like the first name but i wouldn't go with bj for initials..too bad because i think it sounds cute to be nicknamed bj but when you think of blow job you just can't get it out of your head...;)

dh wants to name our boy and he has no clue on names. the girls name has been chosen for years. i have 2 boy names i love but dh doesn't like them...yet....working on that

mirage- what a nightmare! at least your place will be in good shape once it's all fixed and it didn't happen when you were there with a baby!

hi heavy - how are you doing?

daisy - i can't believe you are giving birth that soon too, at least you know what to expect so it won't be scary.


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies
i feel so flaky lately, i apologize, just been kinda crazy

dh and i decided that i shoud fly home early because i have been having pain in my ribs and my back, so im flying home april 1!! then dh's uncle (who is 31) is going to fly out here and then do the cross country drive with dh, so im pleased about that, except i will be away from dh for almost 3 weeks which will be really hard for me, we have never been apart :(

glad to see everyone is doing well and a special warm welcome to lily!


----------



## kgriffin

daisy!! where are you!! in labor maybe!!


----------



## futurephotos

Today could be the day for Daisy's little girl!


----------



## DaisyBee

:wave: still here! Ultrasound this morning looked great! Baby isn't measuring small so they are hoping another week. They said longest they will let me go is 39 weeks but most likely will be by 38 weeks.

My next appt is on Tuesday. 

I'm so relieved that baby is doing well!! I was so unsure there for a a while, with my fh not growing and her barely passing nsts! And my history with Megan was also into play.

So I'm still on meds and almost fainted during the nst which wasn't fun! Been told I'm not allowed to drive and they want me resting as much as possible this week.

So I'm 37 weeks today!!!! I was already in the hospital at 36+6 with Megan starting my induction so I've made it further already this time!

Future... Realized where I've heard the name bennett.. Our neighbor boy across the street! I knew it sounded familiar! They call him bennett vs Ben.


----------



## hopeful23456

glad you are doing well daisy! i wish i was 37 weeks ;)


----------



## Lily_Hope

You're so close Daisy!!!! How exciting!

I had my first scan today to check everything and it all looks perfect! 6 weeks and 1 day and a fast little heartbeat! There were many happy tears!!!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats lily! That's just the best feeling, seeing that heartbeat


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats lily!!! That is great news!!! :hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

that's great lily, glad to hear

and daisy im happy you have made it even further this time

i dont wish i was 37 weeks, its speeding by now and nothing is done, not to mention im terrified of giving birth :(


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi everyone!

When did you all start to feel nauseous? I'm 7 weeks tmw and the only symptoms I have are sore boobs and I have extra saliva in my mouth. I've only had really short bouts of feeling a little bit queasy. Is it strange that I want morning sickness?

I had some period type cramping in the first week but that stopped now.

Really want to fast forward to 12 weeks!!!!


----------



## futurephotos

weeks 8-11 were the worst for me.


----------



## DaisyBee

Weeks 6-9 were worst for me. Totally understand why you want it but it really does suck so if you get by without it, it would be best!

My induction is set for friday! Weird to have a date. Lol

I'll write more later.


----------



## futurephotos

My belly button is really itchy today - it must be starting to stretch out.


----------



## DaisyBee

Yep... Baby must be having a growth spurt!! I love and hate that feeling at the same time. Lol

So the hospital is going to call me thursday to tell me what time I need to be there on Friday. So today was my last appt. At least I can stop putting my bags in the car every appt, lol. So excited to meet our baby!


----------



## futurephotos

Yay Daisy- I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## mirage25

Awww...Daisy how exciting!!!! 

Lily I know how u feel! I wanted it so bad! I never got sick but I was nauseous 8-till now...it's calmed down a lot though! 

Omg! we saw the baby 2day! He/she wouldn't stop moving!! And I find out what I'm having april 26th!


----------



## hopeful23456

Daisy- 2 days!!!! That is awesome! Can't wait to hear how it goes. 

Future- my belly button started to flatten! I am 41 inches around, used to be 28 in...


----------



## Lily_Hope

Very exciting Daisy! Good luck - thinking of you!


----------



## futurephotos

Hopeful- I have no idea what I used to be around, but I checked today at the biggest part of my belly and I'm at 42" now too! I don't think I used to be 28 though so I probably haven't grown as much as you have with 2 little ones in there!

Mirage- congrats on making it to 2nd tri! :)


----------



## kgriffin

lily - i never got nausea so dont worry if you dont get it :)

12 weeks will be here soon, trust me :)

and daisy! woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo so excited for your to meet your LO!


----------



## DaisyBee

So jealous of all of you!!! Am i the only one that was vomiting my way through first tri????!!! Not fair! Lol although I don't wish it on anyone.

Can't believe tomorrow is the day. I'm nervous but not really about labor. Just want her to be here and healthy and everything to go smooth. I'm having a hard time sleeping and Megan is sleeping horrible this week too, so hopefully I'm not yawning my way through delivery. Lol no I think adrenalin kicks in too much for that. 

I never measured how round I got.. I didn't want to know. Lol

Mirage - so exciting! And yay for 2nd tri as well!

Kate - you are so close to 3rd tri! How are you feeling?


----------



## mirage25

Daisy! I'm thinking of u!Prayerful all goes well & that baby will be here in no time! Lol, and that ur adrenaline keeps u going!


----------



## DaisyBee

Induction has been rescheduled for tomorrow... The birth center got crazy overnight. They called at 8:30 last night and everything was fine... Then at 7am this morning when they had me call to get an exact time... They didn't call me back til 8:30. They were swamped and yet trying to figure out how to fit me in. They said they don't normally do inductions on saturdays but feel I need to deliver ASAP so they want to do it tomorrow.


----------



## hopeful23456

Daisy! I thought your post would say you had her already! good luck tomorrow and it's good as they will have more time for you if they aren't so busy!


----------



## DaisyBee

I wish!! Although have had 2 naps today so maybe it was a good thing that I get to wait an extra day. Megan hasn't been sleeping good and neither have I. Hopefully Ill be rested and ill have used up all my nerves by then. Lol

One of my favorite drs is on call tomorrow...so maybe it was meant to be?!


----------



## mirage25

Daisy!!! I'm waiting..lol! Hope all is well!


----------



## DaisyBee

At the hospital. They are using cervadil to ripen my cervix for 12 hrs before starting pitocin... So I'll be here for a while. Lol cervix isn't cooperating as with all the bh I've had the past couple of weeks I had hoped they were dilating or something. But I'm barely 1cm and cervix is high and hard. Bh are quite often. At least 4 in 20 minutes when I was hooked up. They've taken the monitors off ATM.

So sounds like 2 am they will take out the cervadil and start iv at 4amish.


----------



## hopeful23456

Wow daisy, sounds like you have a long night ahead of you. I'm glad you know what to expect!


----------



## mirage25

Hope all is well with every1!

Daisy, I sure hope you had the baby by now...I know you had a long day/night!


----------



## DaisyBee

Baby Jordan Christina born at 12:24 pm today. 6 lbs 4 oz 19" long

She is perfect! I'm hoping to now get some sleep! It's been a long weekend! I'll write more later...


----------



## Lily_Hope

Yay Congratulations Daisy!!! So happy for you. Enjoy your new little bundle! Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## mirage25

Aww! Congrats!!!! I'm so excited! Get some rest hun!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats daisy and welcome Jordan!!!!


----------



## kgriffin

congrats daisy! And welcome to little baby Jordan


----------



## futurephotos

Welcome Jordan! So happy she's here safe and sound!


----------



## heavyheart

aw congratulations daisy!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: welcome to the world baby jordan!!! hope your both doing well :hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## kgriffin

daisy!! hope you are doing alright and jordan is good, let's see a photo!!


----------



## futurephotos

Yes- pictures please!

I'm not feeling very great today. As much as I usually love movement today I feel like I'm being pummeled from the inside- I'd really like him to take a nap and stop using my tummy as a punching bag.


----------



## DaisyBee

Thanks everyone! I'll try to get pics on...maybe this evening after Megan goes to bed. It's been just crazy around here! My dad has been requesting pics too. Lol


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hope everyone is doing well & you too Daisy!!!

I had my second scan today! 9 weeks and growing perfectly. :))


----------



## futurephotos

Lily- glad everything is looking good for you!

I have my 24 wk check up this afternoon... I can't believe 6 months already!!


----------



## mirage25

Lily that's great!!

How's everyone? Time is flying by for all of us!

I'm begining to think 2012 is a baby boom year, lol.

I'm not 100% sure but I swear I felt a little quickening action 2day after breakfast!!! I'm so excited!!24 days till we find out if its a boy/girl!!


----------



## futurephotos

Yay Mirage- that's awesome!

I love feeling baby move - I think it is one of the best things I've ever experienced. I know if there is anything I would miss about being pregnant that feeling the life inside me would be it. It makes me smile each time he wiggles around and it's even more amusing when I can see my belly move with him too.


----------



## hopeful23456

Mirage - awesome you are feeling the baby now! It felt like muscle twitches to me right away
I can feel them now and see it happen sometimes too

Future- how was your appt? Are you taking glucose test soon? Mine is next week. 

Congrats lily! Happy to hear about your good scan! 

Daisy- I cant believe you are home with the new baby, seems like it went so quick


----------



## DaisyBee

I agree ... All of your pregnancies seem to be going so quick! I look at your tickers and think I must have read it wrong and do a double take. Lol

Sorry I haven't gotten pics on yet... Way less time right now with a toddler and a baby. Very different than when it was just baby. I have been feeling rough this week as well. It was a harder labor than megans and just wiped me out. My spd is still really bothering me. And I'm having major blood pressure issues. I went into the er today with it as was concerned. I didn't feel good all weekend and I think it was my bp. It's higher now than during pregnancy. They think it's the hormones and stress on my body of haiving the baby. I have an appt with internal medicine... Hopefully they get it figured out so I can concentrate on just being a mom!

Cngrats about the scan lily!

Mirage.. How exciting!!!

Hopeful... So fun to see the movements isn't it!?

Future... Hopefully baby stops using you as a punching bag! Lol 

Kate.. When are you moving?


----------



## hopeful23456

Daisy- I couldn't imagine the work involved with a toddler and baby. They say twins is easier than having 2 that are close in age. Hope your bp goes down and you feel better!


----------



## futurephotos

Hopeful- it was good, everything is going well. I'll be doing the glucose test at 28 weeks - so I've got about 4 more weeks till I have to do that.


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy-

I think I must have been in a really bad mood that day, lol. Really I love feeling him move. Today he's being super wiggly, but it isn't bothering me. It makes me feel a little tired though. I'm excited for the work day to be over so I can go home and lay down!


----------



## futurephotos

So.... I think we've settled on our boy name for sure now. Bennett Richard. :)

Bennett means "blessing" which we truly feel he is and Richard is after my DH's uncle who passed a number of years ago in a car accident to honor him. There is also a Richard on my side (a cousin) so it has a tie to my family too.

So happy to have this decided. We're keeping it a secret from our family/friends until he's born though!

I think we'll still try to come up with a girl name in case there is a surprise though.


----------



## hopeful23456

I like the name future!


----------



## mirage25

Daisy I hope ur managing 2 get some rest & feeling better!

Future I love the name, sounds like an actors name!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Great name Future! :)

I haven't told anyone yet that I'm pregnant and we're heading home next week for a week to spend time with our families (I live overseas). I'll be 10-11 weeks...do you think its safe enough to tell everyone the news? My scan at 9 weeks looked perfect. We'll definitely tell our parents but there will also be a lot of extended family around (Aunts and Uncles) and I'm not sure if I want everyone to know yet till we have our 12 week scan.

How long did you all wait?


----------



## mirage25

After my 9 wk scan went well we told every1 about a wk later. We planned to wait until 12 but it just felt ok to tell every1 (if that makes sense).


----------



## DaisyBee

How fun to have a name picked future! Very nice!

We told parents before our scan as we would tell them if miscarried anyway. We waited until after our early scan at 8+3 ( I think??) to tell other family members. But we weren't having a 12 week scan. I did end up with a spur of the moment scan at 12 weeks because the dr couldn't find the heartbeat with her Doppler ( she was looking in the wrong spot ) so she got out the scanner.

I think when you see everyone in person would be a great time to tell them! If it were me... Thats what I would do....


----------



## futurephotos

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## futurephotos

Yay- I made it to eggplant! (I think it was on papaya for 3 weeks!!) I don't know why, but this was the veggie I wanted to be on my ticker the most. Well, watermelon will be good too, but that's a ways away still.


----------



## DaisyBee

Yay for eggplant!!! Time will really go quick now I bet! Almost 3rd tri!

When is your baby shower planned for? Have you been buying things or waiting til after the shower?? Noticed a garage sale sign the other day and thought of you. :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

hi girls!

daisy - how has Jordan been?

future - happy 25 week eggplant!


----------



## DaisyBee

Yay for viability hopeful! Didn't realize you and future were exactly 1 week apart!

Jordan is very well... Very good baby! She is eating lots and very content. Some nights is eating every 4 hrs.... Although sometimes it's still more like 2-3 hrs. 

Ive been dealing with lots with my bp, I had food poisoning last Friday and ended up going to the er because of it on saturday. Got an iv and meds for my bp as it was so high. Been having headaches, spd still hurting, just annoying stuff... Just wanting to get back to feeling like normal so I can just be a mom and enjoy my girls!

Megan loves her sister... Seeing the 2 girls together just melts my heart!

Told dh my goal is to get pics on the computer by the end of the weekend... So you will eventually get to see pics! Lol got to get birth announcements ordered as well. Never enough hours in the day these days!


----------



## futurephotos

Hey Daisy! I know only 1 more week till 3rd tri- I'm excited :)
I get 2 showers - one for my side of the fam and one for DH's side. Both are going to be in June - one near the beginning and one at the end. I'm trying to wait to see what I get... but it is driving me a little crazy. I like to get stuff prepared and since my showers are only about a mo from my EDD it feels last minute to me to have to get whatever I don't receive at that point. So the things I've been buying are things I can find used mostly. I'm waiting on the new items still (except the crib- I didn't figure anyone was going to get that for me so I got that myself). The city-wide sales here are only a couple weeks away!! I'll probably get a bunch of stuff going around to those!

Hi Hopeful - hope the babies are doing well! I'm starting to get a little uncomfy with just one- it's hard for me to imagine 2!


----------



## DaisyBee

Agree future... I can't imagine 2 in there! Hopeful... How are you feeling these days?

How is everyone else doing?

Future... Need to find out when my town wide sales are yet... Got to see if dh will be around to take care of the girls as I can't imagine trying to go to them while dragging them along. I think whatever you find you can be more specific on items on your registry. A lot of people bought me clothes... Newborn and 3 months, baby socks, and bibs. So not sure if those are the most popular items or if it was just people at my showers, lol.


----------



## futurephotos

I'm hoping that people will stick to my registry (otherwise why make one, lol).... I don't have ANY clothes on mine. People may still get some anyways, but I kinda hope not - since I can get those in abundance on garage sales myself. The things on my registry are things I would either like to have new, or things that I really need to have and could use help with because they're more expensive. I will honestly be sad if I mostly got clothes because I don't think it is as helpful.


----------



## hopeful23456

Im at my glucose test, just took the drink!

Daisy- did you have tetanus/whooping cough shot? They offered it to me today, I think I will get it but this afternoon (have another appt, fetal fibronectin test that they do here with multiples)
They said if I don't get the shot now, I get it after delivery in the hospital. 

Sorry to hear about food poisoning and high bp! Double whammy. Happy to hear that Jordan is doing well. I bet it's really a balance with 2 young ones. 

Future- your showers will be awesome, I've heard people always buy clothes no matter what ;)
My family is almost 3 hours south of here in the southeast corner and I can't take that long drive so shower will be after I have the babies. Wish it was before! Dh family is just his mom and bro living here so they wouldn't have a shower...
My coworkers will probably have one I hope!!! I wanted 1 before they were born. But I have a ton of stuff from the moms of multiples sale. Still have to spend maybe 2k more though! Rocker, bouncers, swings, bf pump, video monitor, stuff like that. And I wanted an arms reach cosleeper just for the bassinet part (to put in my bedroom but not attach to bed) as it had a 30 lb weight limit on the bassinet. 

Daisy- do you keep Jordan in your room for awhile?
I got the cribs set up in a 10 by 10 room, it's tiny. Need to get my desk out of there too and put the dresser/changing table in.


----------



## DaisyBee

I had that shot after delivery. It was never mentioned before that. My arm ached for a week and had a welt looking thing where it was given and was warm to the touch. They said that whooping cough is really making a comeback so they are encouraging all parents to get it. We were going to check and see if dh is up to date on his as neither of us could remember when we had gotten it last ( they last 10 years).

Most people didn't go off our registries and I was disappointed because I had spent fover on them. I had 2 showers and registered at bru and target and was hoping I'd get more stuff that I needed but nope... People wanted to buy cute baby clothes instead. I think I got like 50 pairs of baby socks. Lol it was crazy. And I had Megan in mostly sleepers as it was winter so barely used any of the socks. Ha!

Hopeful... Megan was in our room for 10 weeks before we moved her to her nursery ( which was right next to our room) she was a light sleeper and would wake whenever we would even roll over in bed. Lol. She is still a light sleeper... Just who she is. Jordan is in our room. Right now we have her sleeping in the napper part of portacrib for naps during the day in the living room and fisher price sleep and play at night in our room. Our bedroom isn't that big... It's filled with furniture including our king bed. I like having her right next to me vs at the bottom of the bed which is where we would fit something bigger and will be doing that soon I guess. Don't want her totally in the habit of sleeping in the sleep and play vs laying flat. But she won't be in a crib for a while as we live in a split level and don't want to move one of the girls downstairs. So either Jordan sleeps in our room or megans, and Megan is such a horrible sleeper I'm hoping to keep Jordan in with us as long as possible.
When we did move megan as an infant to her own room we got an angel care movement monitor, I loved it! It helped me sleep better at night vs always going in and checking on her. She had horrible reflux though and would spit up in her sleep and then I would go flip her over so she wasnt choking on it. That make me more nervous than SIDS or anything.

I haven't brought my bouncer out yet, and don't have a swing. ( well we had one but it basically broke when Megan was messing around with it a few months back) Megan hated the swing as a baby so we decided we were going to wait to buy one. Still haven't bought my double stroller.... That for sure I need to get.

I am thinking about getting a thicker mattress for a portacrib and use that in our room. That way I can use the portracrib after baby is bigger as well. Figured the arms reach basinett would be useless by the time they can sit up as they could fall out.


----------



## futurephotos

Hopeful- I got my tetanus and whooping cough shot when I was 12 wks. 
It would be great if your co-workers gave you one before and the family did one after - best of both worlds that way. 

I'm not planning on having Ben in the room with me - I hope he'll take to his crib. His room will be right across the hall from ours. I'd like a pack-n-pay for at my studio. 

DH and I were looking at glider rocker chairs... the one we both REALLY like is $700.... so we're still thinking about it. It seems silly to spend that much on a chair, but at the same time it will last basically forever- through however many kids we have and I think it will get a lot of use daily for feedings. When we don't need it in the nursery it would be nice for me to sit in in his office while he's working at his desk if I want to keep him company. He's pretty much convinced that it would be worth it- I'm the one who feels bad about it.


----------



## hopeful23456

Future- what kind of chair and type of it? I love best chairs Irvington but its way too big for the room, I can't fit any glider into nursery but putting it in spare bedroom next to it. 
I also love dutalier matrix too... They are so expensive!

Do you have a glider daisy?


----------



## futurephotos

It's Dutalier - but I'm not sure what "model" it is.


----------



## DaisyBee

I have a glider rocker with wooden arms that I never use. Had it before babies... And we ended up putting it downstairs as Megan was hitting her head on it, etc. I actually had a daycare toddler knock a tooth out on it. :dohh:

What we have in megans room is a small lazy boy rocker. My mom had it given to her years ago by a friend who was moving... So it doesn't match anything ( it's blue ) but it works well for the space as it's not huge but cozy. I have used that in her room since she was born. It worked really well for feedings as I did most feedings in her room with low lights or she was too distracted to eat. Then as she got bigger it became where we read books before naps and bedtime. So we still have that chair in her room... Used mostly for reading books.

We bought a new chair and couch for our living room right before Jordan was born. It's a leather lazy boy big recliner. Super comfy. It works well for feedings and yet also for the room.... So it's not just for feedings. We figured that was more practical for long run vs a new glider just for feedings. I don't feed Jordan in our bedroom as we figure why wake the other person up for feedings ( ESP since we are bottle feeding). So whoever gets up for a feeding the other one is getting to sleep. We are doing her diaper changes in the living room anyway so that works for now.


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies sounds like everyone is doing well!!

Daisy your having a rough time over there, hope things get back to normal for you asap!!

Hopeful what did the glucose drink taste like?lol, I've heard so many things about it.

I got a job!! I'm so happy! I was sick and tired of sitting around! I need to stay active! Its a pretty easy job too, so that's a plus!! 

HAVE A GREAT WKND LADIES!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats on the job mirage! The drink had been in their fridge and tasted like flat orange pop, wasn't bad at all.

Found a chair I love, still a little wide but I will find a place for it. It's a best chair- bilana. Buy buy baby let's you use 20% off coupon from bedbath n beyond but I'm going to get it from USA baby who will match that price and they get it quicker (4-6 wks) instead of 8-10 wks. Hopefully will order it tomorrow
Should be around 425 plus tax after the discounts. One I sat in today was 570 at baby grand


----------



## futurephotos

I got a book shelf set up in baby's room- it is really starting to feel more like a nursery now. Nice to be getting things more organized instead of bags being dumped in the middle of the floor! I also got the mobile assembled and attached to the crib. I really want to get my chair soon so that all the furniture will be in there.


----------



## DaisyBee

Exciting that you picked a chair hopeful!

Mirage.. My glucose drink was the same. Not bad tasting, just very sweet and felt a bit ick after it just with the sugar spike. But super easy compared to most everything else pregnancy related. Lol. Have heard some places use a fruit punch type drink and some use the orange. I read someone got to eat jellybeans instead! Wish I had that dr! Ha!

Glad you found a job!

Future.... Fun when it starts looking like a nursery! Do you have bedding for the crib yet or is it set up but bare?


----------



## futurephotos

I've had the bedding set for a long time already it was one of the first things I purchased (while we were still TTC before the 1st pg had even happened). I don't have it put out yet though because we don't have a mattress for the crib yet.


----------



## DaisyBee

When we had bedding on the crib... That's when it really hit me with Megan. Other things in the room were done... Walls were painted,etc. But once even the fitted sheet was on... I could picture my baby sleeping in there. Will never forget that moment....


----------



## futurephotos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THAaNPIxEek&feature=share

Thought you guys would get a kick out of this too. Made me laugh pretty hard! :)


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies! How's every1?!

Future-thank u!!!! Lol...loved it! Now I'm on youtube looking for more!

I went 2 the doc on monday, so I figured I'd ask her about my muscle spasms. She gave me a ice cold cup of water, left & came back, then asked if I felt it then. I said yea! She laughed & said that's ur baby! Wow! I felt so silly!! How exciting!! hubby's a little jealous though, lol!

Have a great wknd ladies!


----------



## futurephotos

Mirage- you're welcome :)
Lol- glad you're feeling the baby move and it isn't "muscle spasms" - ha sorry that made me laugh! I had really strong kicks that I could feel externally by 17wks. I'd been feeling the twitches and flutters since about 13 weeks. For me there wasn't any mistaking it for anything else at all :) 

I got around to a lot of the city wide garage sales today and made quite a haul :) pretty proud of myself for all the great finds! Now I'm pretty well set for clothes to last the first year.


----------



## DaisyBee

Pics!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0169.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0399.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0637.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hopeful23456

She's gorgeous daisy! Love the bunny ears!

Mirage - I thought it was muscle spasms too and I saw the foot kick on a scan and that was how I found out it was kicks. 

Future - glad you got a lot of stuff! Its so nice to get good deals. I can't wait to go to garage sales but not sure how to find them here as not much in the paper.


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy- she's so cute! The one with both girls with bunny ears is great!


----------



## futurephotos

We missed the 26 wk mark, so we did them as soon as we could. This is at 27wks - yay for 3rd tri :)

Bump is starting to get bigger on the top so overall rounding out more.
 



Attached Files:







_DSC9592-web.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## futurephotos

ugh- I"m sooo tired today. I don't think I've felt this exhausted since 1st tri! I took the afternoon off and have been laying around on the couch. Even though I'm being lazy baby is being super active. I want to go to bed early tonight!


----------



## hopeful23456

Love the bump future and congrats on third tri ! Can you believe it?


----------



## Lily_Hope

Daisy such beautiful girls you have! Thanks for sharing the pics. :)

Future great photo of the bump!! Hope you're not feeling as tired today.

Mirage super exciting that you're feeling movement now. I can't wait for that stage.

I had my 12 weeks scan a couple of days ago and my bubba is growing beautifully. I've updated my pic to one of my ultrasound. :)

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## hopeful23456

Very cute pic lily! The 12 week scan is awesome


----------



## DaisyBee

Haha... Muscle spasms!! That is so funny! Something to write in baby's baby book!

Lily - great scan pic!!!


I'm so glad everything is going well for everyone :hugs:


----------



## futurephotos

This is my 1,111th post...

Last night I had MAJOR movement going on it was so fun to watch my belly dance! Tonight I was hoping to have some like that again and I had the camera ready to record a video of it, but alas- he doesn't seem to want to put on a show again like before.... grrr!


----------



## hopeful23456

future- as soon as I hit record on the camera on my phone - it will stop! it's like they know....I did manage to catch a little kicks a couple nights ago though.


----------



## mirage25

Daisy-the girls are adorable!

Every1 is moving right along so swiftly, lol!

I never thought about recording belly movement! Thanks girls, when I get some belly action I will try!

We find out what we're having 2day!!!! Appt is in 2hrs, I'm so nervous & excited!


----------



## futurephotos

Hopeful- the hard part about the recording is I'll feel something too and start it, but then nothing happens after that- the ones that are the biggest it seems like I don't get any warning before it happens! Also- the subtle ones that I can see with my eyes don't really show up very well on the video.

Mirage - yay! How exciting!! Let us know when you find out! :)

I have a check up today- I get to do the glucose test as part of it. I'm trying not to eat before going in because I don't want it to effect the results. My appnt is at 1:00.... it's 11:30 now and I am starving!! Plus I need to not pee between now and then so I'll be able to give a urine sample. I hate how it screws up my whole day!


----------



## futurephotos

FAILED my 1 hour glucose test today :( now I have to go back on Friday for the 3 hour- bleh!


----------



## hopeful23456

Future- that sucks! Did it fail by a lot?

Mirage- cant wait for update!

Daisy- how have you and the girls been?


----------



## futurephotos

Dr said that they want the result to come back below 135 and mine was 147, so I guess I'm not that far over. It seems pretty common that people who fail the 1 hr do just fine on the 3 hr, so I guess I'll see what happens. I really hope that I won't have gestational diabetes - it doesn't sound much fun to have to prick yourself all the time and possibly give yourself injections.. all stuff I don't want to have to deal with!


----------



## DaisyBee

Mirage... Can't wait to hear!

We've been busy, went to Iowa to visit family over the weekend. My mom has shingles and didn't realize that maybe she had it until middle of the night during a diaper change on sat night. Ugh! So now crossing fingers that the girls don't get chickenpox!

We are going to wisconsin dells for a long weekend this weekend. Think it would be good to do it now before Jordan is big enough to be more of a handful. And dh won't be able to take much time off in the summer. Looking forward to it... Indoor waterpark and they have a soft play area and carousel, etc. Room is 2 rooms, has a full kitchen and kitchen table, whirlpool, fireplace. So plan is to bring some easy food for Megan and also order in food or have one of us go get food from the restaurants and bring it back. So then we don't have the stress of eating out with the kids, it's not so easy these days, lol.

Megan isn't sleeping well but both girls have had a cold. I'm hoping her sleep starts improving a bit. Worried that it's because of Jordan waking her although Jordan doesnt really cry. She will cry out when she wakes wanting a bottle at night but I pick her right up and she quiets. She is a loud eater, but it shouldn't be enough to wake Megan. Although who knows... Since she is such a light sleeper. Lol. Jordan eats about every 3 hrs at night although some nights it's more like every 2 hrs, once in a while it's closer to 4 hrs. It's nice when she is back to sleep within 1/2 hr. The times when it's 1-2 hrs before she is back asleep aren't as nice. Lol The nights when she eats every 2 i feel like i barely sleep, as thats eating at like 9, 11, 1, 3, 5 , 7. Megan will be awake for hours at crazy hours as well. I'm not really able to nap during the day. Megan has been not napping much lately either and Jordan is fighting her daytime naps. So I'm tired. And being gone makes me more so as I have more to do with all the packing and unpacking, etc.

How is everyone else doing?

Anyone heard from Kate?


----------



## mirage25

:-D It's a Boy!!!! He put on a show 4 us 2day too! It was a great experience that made everything feel real, finally! Lol! O, and he's measuring 20 wks 4 days so idk where they're getting my dates from! :-/


----------



## Lily_Hope

Yay a boy! Congratulations Mirage!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats Mirage!!!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats mirage!!!! I still can't believe you are 1/2 way done! Its going so fast!


----------



## futurephotos

Congrats Mirage!!


----------



## futurephotos

Jeeze! I can't believe I'm still stuck on eggplant... don't these ever change anymore!


----------



## kgriffin

hey!!! sorry i have been absent lately, moved back to ontario and am stil unpacking and trying to get baby things ready, im due in 9 weeks, hope everyone is well!!


----------



## hopeful23456

hi Kate! hope the move went well, it was such a long move!

i'm due in 10 weeks! (scheduled c section on July 11). It's going to go by fast isn't it?


----------



## kgriffin

wow, scheduled c section!! so excited for you, its going by crazy fast, i almost wish time would slow down

i am having pain around my vagina, like the bones around it, i guess my pelvis bone? is anyone else having this?


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Kate!
Hope the move went well for you - good luck getting all settled in. Good thing for nesting, huh? It means you have more motivation! I can't believe you've only got 9 weeks left! :)


----------



## hopeful23456

kate - i have pain all around that area, hips, very upper inner thigh area, upper thighs in general, feels like things are loose and sore! ;) esp when i sit all day at work and then get up and walk around.


----------



## mirage25

:-D My bump!!
 



Attached Files:







all 3 of us.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hopeful23456

You look gorgeous mirage!


----------



## futurephotos

Very pretty Mirage! I can't believe you're 20 weeks already!!
I'll try to remember to post my 28 wk bump pic tomorrow :)


----------



## mirage25

Thanks ladies! 

I can't believe it either future! Every1 is moving right along so quickly!


----------



## kgriffin

beauty photo mirage !!!


----------



## futurephotos

GRAH! I'm a little upset with myself. Stupid pregnancy brain! I completely forgot that tonight was the first Birthing Class that I was registered to attend. I didn't have anything else going on and would have went to it had I remembered it was tonight :( I know missing it isn't the end of the world- it will probably even come around again next month and I could make it up - but still... I wish I would have thought of it sooner!


----------



## DaisyBee

Lovely photo mirage!

Future... Sorry you missed your class! Pregnancy brain is fun isn't it?! At least we have that excuse... I don't have that anymore. But it's worse on lack of sleep now but people are less forgiving about it without the bump! ( strangers that is)

Kate... Hope the move went smooth for you. Glad you are well. I had lots of pelvic pain during both pregnancies. Spd. Hurt to walk a lot, spread my legs much. I had to sit down to put on my pants as I couldn't lift one leg up very far. Felt like I got kicked in the crotch with a boot, and my tailbone hurt, and my pelvic bones that you sit on hurt to sit on hard surfaces. I was pretty immobile by birth, was hard to get up from sitting as I couldn't use my pelvis, had to lift myself with my arms. Its almost all the way gone now, the only part left is the kicked in the crotch bit and that is better than it was. It tookn 10-12 weeks to be completely gone after i had Megan as well.

I had my 6 week checkup today. We spent a long weekend at the dells which was so fun with the girls. Megan had a blast. Funny how different vacations are after kids vs before. It's great seeing things through their eyes!


----------



## hopeful23456

Future - you r a squash now! Sucks about the class! Hopefully they have another one open.

Daisy- sounds like everything is going great except lack of sleep. Glad the girls are doing well!


----------



## DaisyBee

Yes everything is going very well... Lack of sleep is a given being a mom. 1/2 of my lack of sleep seems to be my toddler though. Lol Jordan has been sleeping pretty well, she has days and nights totally figured out and has for a while now which really helps so we are only up at night for night feeds. She is starting to really get into her own little routine except during a growth spurt she had over our long weekend. It's amazing how fast time goes. I can't believe Jordan is already 6 weeks! She is changing every day... Feel like if I blink I will miss something!

How is everything going with you hopeful?

Does everyone have nurseries done? Clothes bought and in drawers? What is everyone thinking about... Pregnancy symptoms? Labor? What it's going to be like being a mom?


----------



## futurephotos

My ticker finally moved! 75 days left!!!

I put my bedding set in the crib this morning - so now it really looks like a nursery. It is soooo cute!


----------



## mirage25

Happy mothers day ladies!!


----------



## heavyheart

Hey ladies thought id pop in and see how your all doing, ive been non stop :dohh: hence the lack of contact. I cant believe how fast time has went by :wacko:!!!

Daisy - cant believe jordan is 6wks already!!! :hugs: glad your all doing well

Mirage - gorgeous bump i cant believe you are so far along :dohh:

Future - iam right there with you when it comes to having baby brain:haha: id forget my head if it wasnt attached lol

Hopeful and Kgriffin - hope your both well :hugs::hugs:

Sorry if ive missed anyone, that will be an example of baby brain :winkwink:

Afm - the diabetes is getting harder to control now, iam on two lots of tablets and 2 different types on insulin 3xs a day with strict diet :dohh: oh how i could kill for a cream cake!!!! i dont even like cream cakes:haha: just because i know iam not allowed them or anything else remotely nice. 
They gave me my section date for 12/7/12, but they think i may not last that long so in that case they would "squeeze" me in:shrug:

Here is a wee pic of my 30wk bump which iam sure is even bigger today:haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0140.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## futurephotos

Heavyheart - love the bump pic! I'll be doing my 30 wk ones this weekend :) 

There hasn't been much action on here lately! How's everyone doing??

I'm starting to feel more tired and uncomfy - BUT it isn't too bad yet. 
I'm going to get a massage tomorrow morning, then take the rest of the day off!


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies! Looks like we're all pretty busy. Hope all is well with every1!!

Great bump pic Heavy your almost there!! How exciting. Ugh..that damn diabetes and its strict diet!!


----------



## futurephotos

Hi All- 
I'm at 34 wks -so could be 3-7 wks still...
I celebrated my birthday on the 8th. Had my first baby shower on the 9th and am looking forward to the next one next weekend.
The NESTING bug had bit me pretty hard- so I've been cleaning like crazy!!
I'm getting really antsy to feel like I've got everything ready. 
I'm just starting to get a little uncomfy at times - otherwise everything is still going good. Not "fed up" with being preggo yet, but would also like it to be done soon- I'm so excited to meet my little guy.
How is everyone else?


----------



## hopeful23456

I feel the same way future! Washed all baby clothes and now have to organize closet. Had a shower a work a week ago. My c section is July 11, so 28 days... I just wish I have taken care of babies before so I would know what to expect! I've read a lot though..And took a few classes.


----------



## DaisyBee

Hopeful... I think a lot of instinct takes over and all babies are different so the beginning is sort of you getting to know your own baby (ies!) and then you think you have them figured out and they change on you! Lol 

How exciting to be having your showers! Future did you get mostly things off your list? Happy late bday!

Any bump pics?

We've been busy here. Jordans baptism was last weekend and being super busy with a toddler mostly! Lol she is more work that Jordan is! Jordan is growing so fast, she had her 2 month checkup last week and was 10 lbs 12 oz up from 6 lbs 4 oz. She is wearing mostly 6 mo sleepers already! Outfits it depends ... Seems like 3 months fits her better of those. She already seems not like a newborn anymore which makes me sad! She is growing up so fast!


----------



## hopeful23456

I had my babies!!


went to sleep Monday night at midnight, got up at 1am, had to pee, water broke when I was on toilet!! Tons of it, freaked me out! Couldn't feel contractions, had just had non stress test and biophysical profile Monday morning. 
Went to wake dh up and told him I think we need to go to emergency room. He got up, I went to other bathroom and TONS of water came out. Got all of it in toilets and on towels, every time I tried to put underwear on, I got another gush!
Got to labor and delivery around 2am I think? (15 min drive) and hooked up to monitors, babies heart rates great, I started contractions. Soft and lower to start and quickly went to hard and up high, every 2 minutes! 
They called dr on call, he drove to hospital, Nice guy, 30 years experience. He's partners with my dr. 
Had spinal and c section. Babies born 3:50 am tues morning! 

Ava 4 lb 3 oz
Dylan 4 lb 10 oz.

Dylan is 18 1/4 in and Ava is 17 1/4 in I think? 17 something.

Dylan was on cpap for 12 hours to help open lungs, now he's off. Both are doing great and will be in nicu for 2-3 weeks. Thank god for insurance! They say it's 3k per kid per day!
I'm pumping, getting 1/2 - 1 teaspoon colostrum every 3 hours that I send to nicu. 

Only seen them at delivery and for an hour yesterday, got skin to skin with ava, didn't hold dylan yet as he just got off cpap when I was there and dh and I didn't want to disturb him.

Got catheter off 5 hours ago I think? Yesteday was the longest day of my life and best. Dh and I couldn't believe that we would fall asleep for 15 mins, wake up and it was still the same day. 

Had them at exactly 34 weeks. 

I'm so happy to have gone on this journey with you girls and look forward to hearing everyone stories! 

Jodi


----------



## mirage25

Omg!!!!! Congrats hopeful! I'm so excited & happy all is well with every1!


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats hopeful!!! So excited for you and glad that you and babies are doing ok. Wasn't expecting this news! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## hopeful23456

Here's a link to pics. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...after-recurrent-losses-come-join-us-1471.html


----------



## DaisyBee

Awwww they are beautiful!! I miss the tiny baby part already and seeing them makes me think about my girls when first born. Jordan already seems so big and growing up too fast, she found her hands this past week. Already! Lol seems like she was just born. It flies by way too fast. Enjoy your babies hopeful!


----------



## mirage25

They are so adorable!! Congrats again! I know you are on cloud 9!!

Hope all is well with every1 else!!

Omg!! so 27 wks marks the begining of the 3rd tri?! lol...Just realized I need to switch rms..lol!! YAY!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats on reaching 3rd tri mirage!! Wow time is going so fast! Baby will be here before you know it!

When are everyone's due dates? Everyone else doing well?


----------



## heavyheart

Oh hopeful wasnt expecting that news!!! congratulations they are beautiful :hugs::hugs: and i hope you and babies are doing well!!!

well done on getting into 3rd tri so fast mirage, it seems so quick :hugs: hope your well.

Your right daisy they dont stay those tiny babies for long, glad you and baby jordan are doing good, enjoy every minute :hugs:

future hows things????

AFM - thats me on the 2 week count down till my section:wacko: iam nervous but cant wait to have my boy here iam soooo ready for cuddles. Finding the last few weeks a stuggle, this spd pain is unreal and left me unable to walk any distance and general moving around is agony so with 2 other children to look after is been so tiring and hard but luckily i have good support and fantastic friends that have been taking my girls to nursery and school for me. Thank god for these ladies. Will check in again soon, lots of love n hugs xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats on 3 rd tri mirage!!! It will go by fast now

Heavy heart- love ur avatar pic and dress! U look great. I couldn't imagine being preg and having little ones to take care of, hoping u get some rest

Daisy- Your girls sound precious! How is Megan doing with Jordan?

Anyone heard from future? She is 36 weeks today! I would have been 35 weeks today...


----------



## futurephotos

Hey everyone!!

I haven't had the time to get on here in quite a while... It's been a whirlwind! It seems very surreal, but my son Bennett is now just a little over 3 wks old. He was born 5 - 1/2 weeks premature. My water just spontaneously broke with no warning signs of labor at 34+3. I went to the clinic immediately and delivered him about 2 hours later after pushing for about 45 minutes. We spent the last 2 weeks at Children's hospital. He was only in the NICU for 24hrs, the rest of the time it was the ICC. We've been home for 1 wk and he's doing great! Now I'm playing catch up on all the cleaning and other projects I'd planned to have done before his arrival. There hasn't been much rest - I'm constantly on the go!


----------



## futurephotos

Hopeful - congrats on your babies too!!! 

I'll try to get my whole birth story typed up and posted soon :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats future! So both our waters broke at 34 weeks! Was there a storm the night yo delivered? There was a huge storm when I did and all the nurses and drs said its the drop in barometric pressure that can cause water to just break. They are super busy when it storms!
Looking forward to your birth story.


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats future!!! So happy for you and had been wondering what you had been up to. Figured this close to the end you would have been around a bit and this explains why you haven't been! Lol glad that Bennett is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Lily_Hope

Huge congratulations Hopeful & Future! That is so exciting. Hope you & your beautiful baby's are doing well! 

All going well for me - 26 weeks now. And we're expecting a little princess! :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats on baby girl lily!

Any news from Kate?


----------



## heavyheart

Hey ladies sorry its been awhile

this is our gorgeous boy Joshua :cloud9: born 12th july at 39weeks 9lbs 5oz

Had a long difficult recovery and ended up back in hospital on friday, got home again yesterday and on the road to recovery
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0252.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DaisyBee

Aww what a cutie!! Hope you are both doing ok :hugs:

Congrats!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats heavy heart! Beautiful boy!!!

Congrats on a girl lily! She will be here before you know it.

Here's a link to some pics

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...after-recurrent-losses-come-join-us-1724.html


----------



## DaisyBee

Thanks for the link! Love the pictures! They are so adorable!!! How have things been going?


----------



## mirage25

Congrats heavyheart He's so adorable!! Hope your doing better and recovery gets better for you!!

Hopeful they're getting so big! I love the pics they are sooooo cute!!

Congrats Lily!!

Afm- Baby shower next wknd I'm so excited!!Baby is head down and waiting, lol! I keep telling everyone he'll be here the 1st wk of september,lol..

hope all is well with everyone!!


----------



## futurephotos

Sorry it's been so long... there are not enough hours, busy all the time!! Here's the newborn pics I did of my son when he was roughly 5 weeks. I can't believe he's already 8 wks now - it has flown by!
 



Attached Files:







_DSC3111-C.jpg
File size: 71.3 KB
Views: 5









_DSC3203-C.jpg
File size: 67.1 KB
Views: 4









_DSC3362-C.jpg
File size: 72.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DaisyBee

So adorable!! What hair!!! Mine are born with barely any peach fuzz so it's always fun to see others with hair! Lol


----------



## hopeful23456

Future- super cute! I need to get pics done at some point. 
Can't believe all the hair.


----------



## mirage25

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is well! 

My Ameir is here! Born Sept 6 217am 7lbs 9 oz labour was only 4.5 hrs!! But very intense. appearently my body and placenta stop getting along and my bp sky rocketed! So my body pretty much forced baby out thinking he was a threat to me. Just happy everything ended well!

I'm trying to upload some pics but its not working :growlmad:


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats mirage!!!! :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well!! How R all the babies doing?


----------



## Lily_Hope

Oh congratulations Mirage! Wonderful news!!!!


----------



## futurephotos

Hey everyone!
Sorry, I haven't been on here at all lately! Bennett is almost 4 mo now and roughly 14 lbs. This is his 3 mo pic. I can't get enough of his smiles- he is such a happy and good baby! :)
 



Attached Files:







_DSC5174.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hopeful23456

hi girls - is anyone still on bnb? mirage - i saw a message from you but i can't find it. i think it was from you? i don't see it now anywhere!


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi! I'm still on b&b... How is everyone?


----------



## hopeful23456

cute pic daisy! doing well but kids have been sick off and on for a couple of months. just busy and tired ;) will write more later. how are you? love your avatar pic!!!!


----------



## DaisyBee

It's a very early pic of the girls. I was looking at old pics when Jordan turned a year old and switched my avatar then. My girls love each other so much and I LOVE seeing their bond. Jordan was maybe a month?

Jordan is a big talker... Lots of words already, but just pulled up to stand on her bday. She doesn't like crawling much, but prefers army crawling. She can do both, but she seems to think army crawling is easier. She has perfected it, she can get across the room in 5 seconds flat. Lol She now is pulling up on everything and just starting to cruise.

My big thing going on recently is my dad is sick. We found out in January that he has stage 4 cancer. He is doing chemo right now, but chemo is just to buy him some more months. We were told he only has months...even with chemo. I'm devastated. We've been traveling back and forth to visit ( Iowa) a lot since then.


----------



## hopeful23456

Sorry to hear about your dad daisy, that must me so hard to go through. I can't believe Jordan is over a year old already! So precious they love each other so much. 

Dylan army crawls and rarely goes on his knees. Ava doesn't crawl yet, just gets up on her knees and rocks. He has 2 teeth, getting his tops now and she is getting her 8th tooth. It's alot of work with two isn't it? I'm tired all of the time. They are great kids though. Just getting them used to level 3 foods and puffs. Gotta start cooking and get them on real foods.


----------



## DaisyBee

Jordan wants to do what Megan does so she has been eating most everything for a while now. I stopped buying any baby food by 9 months as I was just wasting it, as she refused to eat it anymore, lol. 2 is lots of work but also easier in some ways as now as Jordan is older they play more together and entertain each other. Jordan is also an easier going kid than Megan is, so I'm finding they tend to help balance each other a bit. Megan is very intense, active, and sensitive. Jordan is much calmer, takes more to wind her up. It's fun to see their different personalities.

We just got back from Wisconsin dells today. Too busy of a week. Traveling with 2 is tougher. Jordan is on 2 naps yet and wanted to wake at 6 even if she went to bed very late, and Megan wanted to sleep in with being up late. Lol so trying to get their schedules coordinated was tough.


----------

